# Sweltering Drivelers... pull up a block of ice and sit a spell



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

My turn


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Ahhhhh that feels better....... could you point the fan a little more in my direction please..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey hey hey!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Ahhhhh that feels better....... could you point the fan a little more in my direction please..



You're sitting on a block of ice. You wanna catch a cold?   





OutFishHim said:


> Hey hey hey!




Hey FishinSis!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey hey hey!



OFH comes in and the room starts heating up.....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> My turn



You dropped your palm leaf. Now pick it up and get back to fanning me.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You're sitting on a block of ice. You wanna catch a cold?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL........numb now, but I am cooling off.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> You dropped your palm leaf. Now pick it up and get back to fanning me.



Don't forget the sammich and cold beer......


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> You dropped your palm leaf. Now pick it up and get back to fanning me.





Otis, izzat you?  


Go get me a cold one Rib-Boy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey hey hey!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 15, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Don't forget the sammich and cold beer......



Beer is fine. I prefer something grilt..


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Otis, izzat you?
> 
> 
> Go get me a cold one Rib-Boy!



Saturday..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You're sitting on a block of ice. You wanna catch a cold?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey NotfishedinlongtimeSista!



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> OFH comes in and the room starts heating up.....



  I mean....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

ahhhhhh cold air


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Beer is fine. I prefer something grilt..



so dang hot here i doubt the possums are moving......may have to settle for a NY Strip...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Beer is fine. I prefer something grilt..





You better get busy.  I want my ribs "fall off the bone" tender.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Hey SF!



Muddyfoots said:


> Beer is fine. I prefer something grilt..



Well....look what the cat drug in


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey NotfishedinlongtimeSista!





I know 

It's too hot!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I mean....



Crackin the whip......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey SF!


 
Sweaty Friend??


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You better get busy.  I want my ribs "fall off the bone" tender.



No worries.;



> Well....look what the cat drug in



Whatcha talkin 'bout Bonnie?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I know
> 
> It's too hot!



That's when you work on your tan!



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Crackin the whip......



Hmmm.......


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey everybody...how come my britches are wet????? Oh yeh, I'm sitting on the block of ice!!!!! heading out for work hope it's a great one for ya'll!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sweaty Friend??



My BAD.....SFF!



Muddyfoots said:


> Whatcha talkin 'bout Bonnie?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> My bad.....SFF!


 
OH MYYYY!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OH MYYYY!!!



I have no idea what you are talking about!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Hey everybody...how come my britches are wet????? Oh yeh, I'm sitting on the block of ice!!!!! heading out for work hope it's a great one for ya'll!!!!!



Heeeeeeeey Tomi!  Have a goodun Sista!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about!!!


 
What time is dinne,,,errr,,,,,,,,supper?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about!!!



......better get another block of ice, this one is melting fast!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ......better get another block of ice, this one is melting fast!!!!


 
You should have had her cubed steak & gravy. Da' woman can cook, and it was her first time makin it. 

Can't wait for tonight. She said she's makin her famous Lasagna for me..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What time is dinne,,,errr,,,,,,,,supper?



24/7



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ......better get another block of ice, this one is melting fast!!!!







Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should have had her cubed steak & gravy. Da' woman can cook, and it was her first time makin it.
> 
> Can't wait for tonight. She said she's makin her famous Lasagna for me..



Already in the oven SFF!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey all I brought some furniture with me anyone wanna have a sit


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey all I brought some furniture with me anyone wanna have a sit


 
I could have used that about 2pm this afternoon.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I could have used that about 2pm this afternoon.



you and me both:

Or would these do?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 15, 2010)

Afternoon folks..  

Tried to drag up a block of ice, but by the time I got it here, barely had a block big enuff to cool my glass of tea...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you and me both:
> 
> Or would these do?


 
Seeing that furniture tempted me to make an x-wife comment. But I'll refrain....


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seeing that furniture tempted me to make an x-wife comment. But I'll refrain....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seeing that furniture tempted me to make an x-wife comment. But I'll refrain....



I will.  That stuff there is as cold and transparent as both my ex's hearts......


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey all I brought some furniture with me anyone wanna have a sit


ohh thanks Mike  


and carried from the other thread..... 



rhbama3 said:


> you mean having pasty white, fishbelly skin is not in fad anymore? aww, man......


only for you Wingman 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glow in the dark LZ....


   



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks...


Hey Kim! 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Don't sweat the petty stuff, and don't pet......


  


rhbama3 said:


> and another thread bites the dust-ah! another thread bites the dust-ah! and another ones gone, another ones gone, another drivel thread bite the dust-ah!!
> ya'll drag the cooler to the new thread!



sing it!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seeing that furniture tempted me to make an x-wife comment. But I'll refrain....



Na could tell ya... his ex was a cold hearted......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..
> 
> Tried to drag up a block of ice, but by the time I got it here, barely had a block big enuff to cool my glass of tea...



Now that is powerful hot there!!!! LOL


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ohh thanks Mike
> 
> 
> and carried from the other thread.....
> ...



I can't hit the high note.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 15, 2010)

Fishing....Jersey style


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't hit the high note.



Me neither


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> sing it!


 

Now that you mention it, Robert does sound a bit like Freddy Mercury when he sings.....................................except different..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 15, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Now that is powerful hot there!!!! LOL



thats just the stone " COLD " truth....


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Na could tell ya... his ex was a cold hearted......


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 15, 2010)

Hiyas Snowy...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> thats just the stone " COLD " truth....



ba dum bum...... dumroll please...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 15, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ba dum bum...... dumroll please...



Hey, why sugar coat it...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now that you mention it, Robert does sound a bit like Freddy Mercury when he sings.....................................except different..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 15, 2010)

All Right..!!!!   Rain is coming in.  I feel it getting cooler already..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

OK, y'all have fun, I'm goin to get my Lasagna...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> All Right..!!!!   Rain is coming in.  I feel it getting cooler already..



Rain?? that stuff would evaporate as soon as it hit the pavement here.......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, y'all have fun, I'm goin to get my Lasagna...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

Anybody heard from nic? Kinda wonderin since he's been so sick and then getting out in this heat for the first time in a while today.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> All Right..!!!!   Rain is coming in.  I feel it getting cooler already..


send it here!!! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, y'all have fun, I'm goin to get my Lasagna...



save me some  or at least pick me up


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Anybody heard from nic? Kinda wonderin since he's been so sick and then getting out in this heat for the first time in a while today.



Nick must not have walked outside today. 

He's kind of like the Chuck Norris of South Georiga. The heat would've run scared and we'd have winter.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2010)

RAIN and BEER


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Nick must not have walked outside today.
> 
> He's kind of like the Chuck Norris of South Georiga. The heat would've run scared and we'd have winter.



 yeah, you have a serious point.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Nick must not have walked outside today.
> 
> He's kind of like the Chuck Norris of South Georiga. The heat would've run scared and we'd have winter.



He is prolly inside eating a roasted Guinea......


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> He is prolly inside eating a roasted Guinea......





Roasted because he found it running across a parking lot.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Roasted because he found it running across a parking lot.



LOL, thats the truth!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

we finally gonna get some rain.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> we finally gonna get some rain.



rain just got here!!!!!  got the dogs in before it poured


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> rain just got here!!!!!  got the dogs in before it poured



 yeah, I am sitting here watching one of those big group of bicycle people.  They got stranded in it and are huddled under the porch across the street at the bbq place.  Them clothes are tight enough, I can imagine what happens when they get wet.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> yeah, I am sitting here watching one of those big group of bicycle people.  They got stranded in it and are huddled under the porch across the street at the bbq place.  Them clothes are tight enough, I can imagine what happens when they get wet.



    serves em right


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

crap I dont think the rain is gonna do much.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

Hot out there today. Gonna be hot tomorrow too. And I`ll be in a swamp.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hot out there today. Gonna be hot tomorrow too. And I`ll be in a swamp.



 I'll be at the Big House!!!


----------



## Otis (Jun 15, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I'll be at the Big House!!!


 


Going to court about the guinea slauter?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Got a huge favor to ask of one of you Drivelers in the Atlanta area:
Bubbette is stuck on the runway in Tampa. The Atlanta airport has been closed for awhile due to bad weather. She's not sure they will get to Atlanta in time for the last flight to Albany tonight or not. Is someone up that way willing to put up with the Battle Axe for the night if it's not too much trouble? They should arrive around 10pm-ish. She can get a hotel if she has to. Thats really all i know at the moment


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I'll be at the Big House!!!



With or without padded rooms?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Otis said:


> Going to court about the guinea slauter?



Who....me??? I had an accomplice........I am innocent, I plead/drink the fifth.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I'll be at the Big House!!!





I won`t be there for fun. Got to bail off in there to check some structures.   Stiflin` heat, snakes, gators, skeeters,


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> With or without padded rooms?



and a straight jacket.....they put me in there with another guy that keeps mumbling something about WOW's.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I won`t be there for fun. Got to bail off in there to check some structures.   Stiflin` heat, snakes, gators, skeeters,



at least you will have something to eat while your in there....


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I won`t be there for fun. Got to bail off in there to check some structures.   Stiflin` heat, snakes, gators, skeeters,



Bring gator to the party.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> at least you will have something to eat while your in there....





Yea, and I`ll be in the super duper swamp buggy too.   Only bad thing is that varmints can crawl OUT, when I throw em in it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Bring gator to the party.


----------



## fishbait (Jun 15, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Bring gator to the party.



Only if its alive.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hot out there today. Gonna be hot tomorrow too. And I`ll be in a swamp.



I'll be in Bainbridge tomorrow.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 15, 2010)

fishbait said:


> Only if its alive.



Suits me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

fishbait said:


> Only if its alive.




Possible... 




pbradley said:


> I'll be in Bainbridge tomorrow.





I`ll be between Cedar Springs and Damascus. 

What you doin` down here?


----------



## pbradley (Jun 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Possible...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there's a RaceWay franchisee needs some new glass installed on his server line sneezeguard.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Got a huge favor to ask of one of you Drivelers in the Atlanta area:
> Bubbette is stuck on the runway in Tampa. The Atlanta airport has been closed for awhile due to bad weather. She's not sure they will get to Atlanta in time for the last flight to Albany tonight or not. Is someone up that way willing to put up with the Battle Axe for the night if it's not too much trouble? They should arrive around 10pm-ish. She can get a hotel if she has to. Thats really all i know at the moment



I'm sorry Wobbert-Woo 

Maybe she'll get home soon.  





fishbait said:


> Only if its alive.



Ain't you got some grass to mow?    

Quit melting my ice block and get outta my driveler.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm sorry Wobbert-Woo
> 
> Maybe she'll get home soon.
> 
> ...




I'll be in your neck 'o the woods next month, Ms. Bug.  I'm spending 7-10 days on a remodel at Valdosta State University.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

pbradley said:


> I'll be in your neck 'o the woods next month, Ms. Bug.  I'm spending 7-10 days on a remodel at Valdosta State University.



Kewl! Let's do lunch!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm sorry Wobbert-Woo
> 
> Maybe she'll get home soon.
> 
> ...



Durn slave driver!!!!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Kewl! Let's do lunch!



You got it!  Cheese and bologna, or PBJ's?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm sorry Wobbert-Woo
> 
> Maybe she'll get home soon.
> 
> ...



Well, she says they think the flight to Albany is also delayed so we may be okay. 

Leave Fishbait alone! He left here planning to go home and make some more pig liquor!
I sure hope we got some drunk hogs on trailcams from the last batch.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

pbradley said:


> You got it!  Cheese and bologna, or PBJ's?



i think she prefers potted meat, sardines, and soda crackers.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

pbradley said:


> You got it!  Cheese and bologna, or PBJ's?




Uhm... how about Firehouse Subs.  

My treat.  





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Durn slave driver!!!!




Nu-uh.  I came home today and the dog had woven herself a grass skirt.  

Trust me, the GRASS NEEDS MOWING!  





rhbama3 said:


> Well, she says they think the flight to Albany is also delayed so we may be okay.
> 
> Leave Fishbait alone! He left here planning to go home and make some more pig liquor!
> I sure hope we got some drunk hogs on trailcams from the last batch.




The only thing he's made since he left your house is an increase in the gas mask business.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

I think I just heard some thunder out there, where's the rain at??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 15, 2010)

Just wanted to rub my butt on the ice for a sec.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Just wanted to rub my butt on the ice for a sec.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I think I just heard some thunder out there, where's the rain at??



check the mexican weather radar. We is surrounded.


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I think I just heard some thunder out there, where's the rain at??



in...

the sky.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Got a huge favor to ask of one of you Drivelers in the Atlanta area:
> Bubbette is stuck on the runway in Tampa. The Atlanta airport has been closed for awhile due to bad weather. She's not sure they will get to Atlanta in time for the last flight to Albany tonight or not. Is someone up that way willing to put up with the Battle Axe for the night if it's not too much trouble? They should arrive around 10pm-ish. She can get a hotel if she has to. Thats really all i know at the moment



I gotta house full...if she don't mind sleepin on an air mattress in the living room....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

All of these storms everywhere right now, and they are all around us. : were never gonna get the rain.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Just wanted to rub my butt on the ice for a sec.



Sweet Baby Jesus......... gotta get another block of ice she done melted this one!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Just wanted to rub my butt on the ice for a sec.



Awesome! 

Someone got all tingly without Quack being online.   

Heyyyyyyy SaltLickinSista!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

slip said:


> in...
> 
> the sky.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

Well now, it has commenced to buildin` a cloud.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> check the mexican weather radar. We is surrounded.



RAINDROPS!!!! WOOHOOO.......oh wait I left my winders down


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 15, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> RAINDROPS!!!! WOOHOOO.......oh wait I left my winders down


----------



## pbradley (Jun 15, 2010)

Catsanddawgs here in Clayton county with tons of lightning.  I'm skeered....hold me.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Catsanddawgs here in Clayton county with tons of lightning.  I'm skeered....hold me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Catsanddawgs here in Clayton county with tons of lightning.  I'm skeered....hold me.



is the restraining order still valid or not?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Catsanddawgs here in Clayton county with tons of lightning.  I'm skeered....hold me.



Watch out for those Great Danes........they can make an aweful mess when they hit the ground!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Well now, it has commenced to buildin` a cloud.



hey nick


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I gotta house full...if she don't mind sleepin on an air mattress in the living room....



I really appreciate it, but we don't have a clue right now. Prolly be best for her to get a hotel room if she can't get home tonight. I forgot about getting to and from the airport there and thats too much hassle for anyone.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey seth, where'd you get that blue turkey from?


----------



## pbradley (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> is the restraining order still valid or not?



lemme check...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, powers out here. We takin a whoopin simethin fierce. Least I gots a hurericane lamp and flashlight. 

Wingman, I'd let her stay here but I aint gotta teuck to drive there n back  sowwy


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Oops that's posed to say truck. Easier on a keyboard then this crackberry


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey nick




Hey, young man! Nice avatar. It needs a blade.


----------



## Otis (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm in da mood for...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Well, powers out here. We takin a whoopin simethin fierce. Least I gots a hurericane lamp and flashlight.
> 
> Wingman, I'd let her stay here but I aint gotta teuck to drive there n back  sowwy



I know you would, dear.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey, young man! Nice avatar. It needs a blade.



if u give me one he will get it


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 15, 2010)

All right peeps...I am out for the night, Y'all have a good one!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

Otis! You git my message this mornin`?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

Otis said:


> I'm in da mood for...



Y


You're really in the mood for a Y


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Y
> 
> 
> You're really in the mood for a Y



I was thinkin a PPY


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 15, 2010)

Evening Yall!

Raining here


----------



## Otis (Jun 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Otis! You git my message this mornin`?


 


Missed it. Am I hired? 


turtlebug said:


> Y
> 
> 
> You're really in the mood for a Y


 


Go iron a shirt.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> I was thinkin a PPY



A who?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

Lookin` to the south, it appears that Albany is gittin` thumped!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> A who?



Can you not put a C-r-a and a P-P-Y together?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

Otis said:


> Go iron a shirt.





Learn to button your own shirt first.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Can you not put a C-r-a and a P-P-Y together?


----------



## pbradley (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm... how about Firehouse Subs.
> 
> My treat.





deal!


----------



## Otis (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Learn to button your own shirt first.


 


Do as you are told, not as we men do! 



Side note: Been in the desert in Texico for about 2 1/2 months. Sure is good to be here in Ga tonight listening to some rain.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

It is floodin` here!

Where dat girl is what gonna send me all them guineas?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

pbradley said:


> deal!




Awesome! 

Kiddie meals on me  

No, I insist.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

Otis said:


> Do as you are told, not as we men do!
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: Been in the desert in Texico for about 2 1/2 months. Sure is good to be here in Ga tonight listening to some rain.



What are you doing here in Georgia and where are you at?  


I knew something felt off kilter.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Kiddie meals on me
> 
> No, I insist.




Turtlebug should be banned because...oh, wait.  Wrong thread.

BRB.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

WOOHOO! 

Severe Thunderstorm Warning.    


I'd almost forgotten what those EAS ALERTS sounded like.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Turtlebug should be banned because...oh, wait.  Wrong thread.
> 
> BRB.



No free refills for you mister.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

Done got rough here. Be back in a little...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 15, 2010)

Weather got work all messed up everything is arriving late and canceling looks like it will make a busy night for me!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Done got rough here. Be back in a little...



That's it Nick! Go scowl at them clouds and send em packing!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

some body stop me.... Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii like to go swimin with bow legged women.....


----------



## Otis (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> some body stop me.... Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii like to go swimin with bow legged women.....


 


I like my women just a little of the trashy side...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2010)

BEERzez


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 15, 2010)

i got a crickit on a line and a bottle o shine wiper will singin evry thing is fine


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

Storm tripped one of our lines out. Off to work. Later folks...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Storm tripped one of our lines out. Off to work. Later folks...



Be careful Nick!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

This message is hidden because Seth carter is on your ignore list. 

i can't hear you......


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i got a crickit on a line and a bottle o shine wiper will singin evry thing is fine



What ???????

You stole my avatar.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Be careful Nick!



x2, Brother Nic!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> WOOHOO!
> 
> Severe Thunderstorm Warning.
> 
> ...



i was in thhe middle of afeild fishin in a pond wen it started lightnining


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i was in thhe middle of afeild fishin in a pond wen it started lightnining



IIwass on thhe cumputter .......?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 15, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> IIwass on thhe cumputter .......?


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> IIwass on thhe cumputter .......?



i was standing by the tallest tree in teh yard with a steel rake when it started to lightning here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

This message is hidden because Seth carter is on your ignore list.


----------



## Otis (Jun 15, 2010)

slip said:


> i was standing by the tallest tree in teh yard with a steel rake when it started to lightning here.


 


So, get back out and get to work!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> this message is hidden because seth carter is on your ignore list.




ditto....


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> This message is hidden because Seth carter is on your ignore list.



Who?


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Who?



heeyyyyy...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 15, 2010)

slip said:


> i was standing by the tallest tree in teh yard with a steel rake when it started to lightning here.



yikes


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> heeyyyyy...



Hey Gerghawtnessbitterbroluv!  


And goodnight.  





Yall have a good'un.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

This message is hidden because Bitteroot is on your ignore list.


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2010)

Otis said:


> So, get back out and get to work!



no need, i finished right then. then walked down to the steel sided shed to put the rake and wheelbarrow up.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

This message is hidden because Seth carter is on your ignore list 


Why does this keep popping up...?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Deadliest Catch, pizza, and an automated message from Delta with a 23 digit reference # saying the flight to Albany will arrive at 11:37pm. Hope Bubbette is on it.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

is that my cigar setting there unattended?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 15, 2010)

yall can all kiss my rump


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> is that my cigar setting there unattended?


 
Nope


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Deadliest Catch, pizza, and an automated massage from Delta with a 23 digit reference # saying the flight to Albany will arrive at 11:37pm. Hope Bubbette is on it.



you're a strange lil man....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> you're a strange lil man....



where's the slots for the quarters in this thing? I never pass up a massage!


----------



## Otis (Jun 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yall can all kiss my rump


 


Ban him!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

I wish I knew ........ I'm bluuuuuuue and I'm lone... onsome tooooo...


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

Otis said:


> Ban him!




This message is hidden because Seth carter is on your ignore list 


ban who......?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Storm tripped one of our lines out. Off to work. Later folks...


Careful out there Nick  


turtlebug said:


> Hey Gerghawtnessbitterbroluv!
> 
> 
> And goodnight.
> ...


Night Bugsy 

Powers back!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

BitterGerg!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2010)

yall got thumped too, Snowy?


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

snnnnoooooowyyyy........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> snnnnoooooowyyyy........



back off, blue man!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

slip said:


> yall got thumped too, Snowy?


Oh yeah, power been out for bout an hourish or so 

I got bored, so I knitted a few rows 

Aint over yet... I hearin and seein lightenin... guess round 2 is fixin to come upon us 



Bitteroot said:


> snnnnoooooowyyyy........



How you been Gerg  You've been missed!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> back off, blue man!



says the efelump man......


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> back off, blue man!



Wingman  play nice


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> where's the slots for the quarters in this thing? I never pass up a massage!



I usually just slide my credit card in the groove


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Wingman  play nice



Hey Snowie


I like your avatar,thats my Aunt Linda!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hey Snowie
> 
> 
> I like your avatar,thats my Aunt Linda!



Hey Chris 

Huh, that explains the height....


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII like to go swimin with bow leggid womens.......  somebody stop me......


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII like to go swimin with bow leggid womens.......  somebody stop me......





Sing it Bro!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII like to go swimin with bow leggid womens.......  somebody stop me......



rekon a beer bottle chunked at ya would stop ya or jus slow ya up


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> rekon a beer bottle chunked at ya would stop ya or jus slow ya up



empty or full?   Since I've broken a few empty's over me ed.....I suggest full!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> empty or full? Since I've broken a few empty's over me ed.....I suggest full!


 
And cold..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII like to go swimin with bow leggid womens.......  somebody stop me......



it's too late ya'll. He's already put on the sombrero and grabbed the mandolin. Prolly outside nekkid in the rain, sitting in the lawn chair. 
That reminds me, whens WARIV?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2010)

hot beer'll kill ya didnt ya hear


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And cold..


thats just a bonus 


rhbama3 said:


> it's too late ya'll. He's already put on the sombrero and grabbed the mandolin. Prolly outside nekkid in the rain, sitting in the lawn chair.
> That reminds me, whens WARIV?



 

hmmmmm WAR IV


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Chris
> 
> Huh, that explains the height....



Doh

Had I known we were related I wouldnt have had all them thoughts about her...well I would have,just wouldnt have told anyone!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitter, Bitter, BBBIIITTTTEEERRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!! 

Hey Ya'll!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Doh
> 
> Had I known we were related I wouldnt have had all them thoughts about her...well I would have,just wouldnt have told anyone!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> it's too late ya'll. He's already put on the sombrero and grabbed the mandolin. Prolly outside nekkid in the rain, sitting in the lawn chair.
> That reminds me, whens WARIV?




that's a lie.... I never use a lawn chair..... it's ........ confining!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Bitter, Bitter, BBBIIITTTTEEERRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Ya'll!!!



Heeeeeeeeeeeeeey Sista!!!   How yall doin down yonder tonight?


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Had I known we were related I wouldnt have had all them thoughts about her...well I would have,just wouldnt have told anyone!



coke out da nose hurts.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeey Sista!!!   How yall doin down yonder tonight?



Wet, wet, wet, lovin it too!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2010)

howdy Keebs


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey y'all


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> that's a lie.... I never use a lawn chair..... it's ........ confining!



dat's my boy!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Bitter, Bitter, BBBIIITTTTEEERRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Ya'll!!!



keebo...keebo... keeyyybom.... keeybro.... kayboo...... bay bao....bimmmmmbo..... bimbo......er a..... keebo... keebo...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> dat's my boy!



least somebody claimed him


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 15, 2010)

slip said:


> coke out da nose hurts.



Ive experienced that a time or two here on Woodys


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2010)

slip said:


> coke out da nose hurts.



jus add rum for the perfect burn


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Wet, wet, wet, lovin it too!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

slip said:


> coke out da nose hurts.





Keebs said:


> Wet, wet, wet, lovin it too!!


No need to water the garden now 


Turkeypaw said:


> Hey y'all


Hey Tpaw! 


Hankus said:


> jus add rum for the perfect burn



alcohol abuse!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> least somebody claimed him



I ain't gotta stay around here and take that abuse.... I got folks in the Sports Forum dying to abuse me.....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy Keebs


Hiya Hankus! 



Turkeypaw said:


> Hey y'all


Evenin! 



Bitteroot said:


> keebo...keebo... keeyyybom.... keeybro.... kayboo...... bay bao....bimmmmmbo..... bimbo......er a..... keebo... keebo...


Aaaawww, he still luvs me!!!!!!!!!   



Hankus said:


> least somebody claimed him


Hey now, Bitter's Da MAN!! 



Hankus said:


> jus add rum for the perfect burn


crown..........


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2010)

dunna whipped me I let the dog clean it


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I ain't gotta stay around here and take that abuse.... I got folks in the Sports Forum dying to abuse me.....



They love us there don't they?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


 Ya'll gettin THUMPED ya'll's way! 



SnowHunter said:


> No need to water the garden now



dat's right! 

Ok, supper's ready, back later, mehbe............


HEEYYYYYY SLIP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2010)

Is it bad if the dog claims me because he can drink with me


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Keebs.....

When can I get back in your good graces and not be ignored?

If it was because of Pappis pics,Im sorry.I had no idea what was on that file I sent.

Please forgive me


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> jus add rum for the perfect burn





Keebs said:


> HEEYYYYYY SLIP!!!!!!!!!!


i thought you fergotted all about me.

keep cool today keebs??


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hey Keebs.....
> 
> When can I get back in your good graces and not be ignored?
> 
> ...



please don't dis the keebo.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll gettin THUMPED ya'll's way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rain stopped a while ago. Still got lightning in all directions.
Bubbette called. She SHOULD get to the Albany airport about 1am. Gonna be a long night for me.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2010)

ok yall have fun, gonna find a movie to watch


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> please don't dis the keebo.......



Dang Pappi pulls everyone into his twisted little world then up and gets banned.Leaving others to clean up the mess


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> rain stopped a while ago. Still got lightning in all directions.
> Bubbette called. She SHOULD get to the Albany airport about 1am. Gonna be a long night for me.



are you watching after the catch?

what made that dude cry? i missed it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Dang Pappi pulls everyone into his twisted little world then up and gets banned.Leaving others to clean up the mess


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Dang Pappi pulls everyone into his twisted little world then up and gets banned.Leaving others to clean up the mess




know your friends...... and don't trust people with butterfly tats......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

slip said:


> are you watching after the catch?
> 
> what made that dude cry? i missed it.



they showed a video of him and Phil Harris working on motorcycles and riding together. I miss Phil too.
That was a shocker tonight wasn't it? Finding out that Jakes been stealing Phils pills i mean.


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> they showed a video of him and Phil Harris working on motorcycles and riding together. I miss Phil too.
> That was a shocker tonight wasn't it? Finding out that Jakes been stealing Phils pills i mean.



oh, i understand now. he (Phil) made that show...funny as heck.

yeah, i didnt see that coming. and i think Phil dies not long after that...not a good memory.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

Standin` by at work..


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 15, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> know your friends...... and don't trust people with butterfly tats......



Pappi had butterfly tats?


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Pappi had butterfly tats?



he did in the movie....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Standin` by at work..



looks like its starting to settle down, Nic. Hope you get home soon!


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2010)

know how they say let a sleeping dog lay?

they wasnt kiddin. my finger hurts.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 15, 2010)

Okay I made i back


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> looks like its starting to settle down, Nic. Hope you get home soon!



 Trouble is between The dam, and flashin` light at Philema and HWY 32. And so much rain has hit the ground, that whole stretch is a mudbog...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Trouble is between The dam, and flashin` light at Philema and HWY 32. And so much rain has hit the ground, that whole stretch is a mudbog...



you sitting over in the planted pines?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you sitting over in the planted pines?



Settin` here at the HQs. Lettin` them young fellers earn thei time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Settin` here at the HQs. Lettin` them young fellers earn thei time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>





And drinkin` a cokoler!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 15, 2010)

Yee Haww!!.......The internet connection is back!!....sort of!!.......The rain has had the satellite knocked out for most of the night

Good evening Folks!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hey Keebs.....
> 
> When can I get back in your good graces and not be ignored?
> 
> ...


lemme confab with my homies & I'll get back to ya......... 



slip said:


> i thought you fergotted all about me.
> 
> keep cool today keebs??


Now Moppett, I could NEVER forgotted YOU!! 
Had the AC at work Cranked & my fan going!! 




Bitteroot said:


> please don't dis the keebo.......


step into my office, let's me & you talk.......... 



rhbama3 said:


> rain stopped a while ago. Still got lightning in all directions.
> Bubbette called. She SHOULD get to the Albany airport about 1am. Gonna be a long night for me.


still got lightening going on, satellite trying to come & go, doing that funny "glitchingstuff" 



SnowHunter said:


> ok yall have fun, gonna find a movie to watch


later sista! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Hey shuggums! 



Nicodemus said:


> Standin` by at work..


Hate ya gotta be out there in that mess, Nic!! 



deerehauler said:


> Okay I made i back


Hiya Slim!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yee Haww!!.......The internet connection is back!!....sort of!!.......The rain has had the satellite knocked out for most of the night
> 
> Good evening Folks!!


 Know the feeling Rutt!  No local channels till just now for the most part...... 

ok, gotta do some 'puter lessons in excel......... see ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yee Haww!!.......The internet connection is back!!....sort of!!.......The rain has had the satellite knocked out for most of the night
> 
> Good evening Folks!!


 
The lightning strikes in middle georgia looked like a swarm of mad hornets Mitch..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The lightning strikes in middle georgia looked like a swarm of mad hornets Mitch..



It looked like the Ice Fire here. It weren`t purty.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> It looked like the Ice Fire here. It weren`t purty.


 
We had a little bit, but mostly it was a frog strangler.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

We had a lot of rain with this too.  I`m hopin` they will turn me loose, to go get some sleep. I promise to fix it in the mornin`...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey everyone!!! Guess what.... Carter has two teeth coming through.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> lemme confab with my homies & I'll get back to ya.........
> 
> 
> Now Moppett, I could NEVER forgotted YOU!!
> ...



Evening Keebs you doing fine tonight?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey everyone!!! Guess what.... Carter has two teeth coming through.



Hey ya salt licker congrats on the toothies


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey everyone!!! Guess what.... Carter has two teeth coming through.



two more and he'll be ready for corn on the cob!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 15, 2010)

Headed home!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 15, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey ya salt licker congrats on the toothies



Hey DJ!!! They just broke through today. I will be so glad when they come all the way in. I'm sure he will be too. 

I thought about changin my sig line and my avatar, but for some reason I think I would still be called Salt Licker. 

Speaking of salt....... WHERE IS JEFF RAINES?!?! I need to speak with him.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Know the feeling Rutt!  No local channels till just now for the most part......
> 
> ok, gotta do some 'puter lessons in excel......... see ya'll tomorrow!


We have satellite for internet!!.......It goes before the TV Satellite

Night Darlin!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The lightning strikes in middle georgia looked like a swarm of mad hornets Mitch..


Lightning just got bad here!!.....Wind was bad earlier



Nicodemus said:


> It looked like the Ice Fire here. It weren`t purty.


Hope you get to go home soon Nick!!

Alright folks!!.......This just ain't worth it!!........Connection is just too unreliable!!......Ya'll have a good night!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> rain stopped a while ago. Still got lightning in all directions.
> Bubbette called. She SHOULD get to the Albany airport about 1am. Gonna be a long night for me.



Glad to hear she's gonna make it home. Heck...for all this trouble...she coulda driven.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> two more and he'll be ready for corn on the cob!



I know. Baby food just ain't cuttin it for him anymore and he already loves cream corn. I can't wait to see him with corn on the cob.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey DJ!!! They just broke through today. I will be so glad when they come all the way in. I'm sure he will be too.
> 
> I thought about changin my sig line and my avatar, but for some reason I think I would still be called Salt Licker.
> 
> Speaking of salt....... WHERE IS JEFF RAINES?!?! I need to speak with him.



Oh I know I was happy when my little guys came all the way thru


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We have satellite for internet!!.......It goes before the TV Satellite
> 
> Night Darlin!!
> 
> ...


 
Night Mitch.

Y'all check this out. Those white warning areas are freeze warnings. Man I hope some of that cooler air makes it our way. 80 degrees would be great.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Glad to hear she's gonna make it home. Heck...for all this trouble...she coulda driven.



I drive everywhere i can. I can't stand flying anymore.
the school she works for paid for the flight so it could've been worse.
Just ready to go get her and go to sleep. I gotta get up at 0530.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We have satellite for internet!!.......It goes before the TV Satellite
> 
> Night Darlin!!
> 
> ...



Hey!!!

Good night!!



deerehauler said:


> Oh I know I was happy when my little guys came all the way thru



And this is only the beginning.


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Night Mitch.
> 
> Y'all check this out. Those white warning areas are freeze warnings. Man I hope some of that cooler air makes it our way. 80 degrees would be great.



lawd i hope so..


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I drive everywhere i can. I can't stand flying anymore.
> the school she works for paid for the flight so it could've been worse.
> Just ready to go get her and go to sleep. I gotta get up at 0530.



I had my fill traveling doing trade shows. Love the actual flying part....hate the waiting...waiting at the gate....waiting on the tarmac...etc...etc.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Night Mitch.
> 
> Y'all check this out. Those white warning areas are freeze warnings. Man I hope some of that cooler air makes it our way. 80 degrees would be great.



Yeeeaaaahhhh c'mon.

Last summer started this way....then turned cool(For summer).


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I drive everywhere i can. I can't stand flying anymore.
> the school she works for paid for the flight so it could've been worse.
> Just ready to go get her and go to sleep. I gotta get up at 0530.



Where she flyin into


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Where she flyin into



She was in Tampa for a faculty meeting. Sat on the tarmac for an hour because Atlanta was closed for a while this evening. She said it's a zoo up there right now with delayed flights, late arrivals and late departures. 
just texted that they are pulling away from the gate so she should arrive Albany about 12:10.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> She was in Tampa for a faculty meeting. Sat on the tarmac for an hour because Atlanta was closed for a while this evening. She said it's a zoo up there right now with delayed flights, late arrivals and late departures.
> just texted that they are pulling away from the gate so she should arrive Albany about 12:10.



never mind. She's still sitting and said they are now loading luggage.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> She was in Tampa for a faculty meeting. Sat on the tarmac for an hour because Atlanta was closed for a while this evening. She said it's a zoo up there right now with delayed flights, late arrivals and late departures.
> just texted that they are pulling away from the gate so she should arrive Albany about 12:10.





rhbama3 said:


> never mind. She's still sitting and said they are now loading luggage.



Oh she is flying out of ATL yep I can definatly say its crazy here tonight I was out working when the strom came thru and they closed the ramp and pulled us off working the Aircraft.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 15, 2010)

Let me tell y'all what Doug did to me..... The other night, I go to brush my teeth. It tasted awful, I threw my toothbrush down, looked to make sure it was toothpaste that I had used. About that time my whole mouth goes numb. I go in the bedroom and Doug is laughing like crazy. He put orajel on my toothbrush and told me it was all Jeff Raines idea.   Payback will come!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Let me tell y'all what Doug did to me..... The other night, I go to brush my teeth. It tasted awful, I threw my toothbrush down, looked to make sure it was toothpaste that I had used. About that time my whole mouth goes numb. I go in the bedroom and Doug is laughing like crazy. He put orajel on my toothbrush and told me it was all Jeff Raines idea.   Payback will come!!!



thats great.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> She was in Tampa for a faculty meeting. Sat on the tarmac for an hour because Atlanta was closed for a while this evening. She said it's a zoo up there right now with delayed flights, late arrivals and late departures.
> just texted that they are pulling away from the gate so she should arrive Albany about 12:10.



Hartsfield is always a zoo.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Let me tell y'all what Doug did to me..... The other night, I go to brush my teeth. It tasted awful, I threw my toothbrush down, looked to make sure it was toothpaste that I had used. About that time my whole mouth goes numb. I go in the bedroom and Doug is laughing like crazy. He put orajel on my toothbrush and told me it was all Jeff Raines idea.   Payback will come!!!




BWAAAAAAHahahahaha....a laughing smiley just wasn't substantial enough.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Let me tell y'all what Doug did to me..... The other night, I go to brush my teeth. It tasted awful, I threw my toothbrush down, looked to make sure it was toothpaste that I had used. About that time my whole mouth goes numb. I go in the bedroom and Doug is laughing like crazy. He put orajel on my toothbrush and told me it was all Jeff Raines idea.   Payback will come!!!



Now that is funny I dont care who you are and I may hafta try it


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2010)

night ya'll.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 15, 2010)

slip said:


> thats great.





Sweetwater said:


> BWAAAAAAHahahahaha....a laughing smiley just wasn't substantial enough.





deerehauler said:


> Now that is funny I dont care who you are and I may hafta try it



It was a really good one! Once I learned that he didn't put anything on my toothbrush that could kill me, I thought it was funny too. I just wish I would've thought of it first.  I've gotta come up with a good one to top this.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> night ya'll.



Night.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It was a really good one! Once I learned that he didn't put anything on my toothbrush that could kill me, I thought it was funny too. I just wish I would've thought of it first.  I've gotta come up with a good one to top this.



Hmmmmm...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> night ya'll.



Night Robert!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It was a really good one! Once I learned that he didn't put anything on my toothbrush that could kill me, I thought it was funny too. I just wish I would've thought of it first.  I've gotta come up with a good one to top this.



HMMMM should we warn him to be on gaurd


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2010)

nite


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It was a really good one! Once I learned that he didn't put anything on my toothbrush that could kill me, I thought it was funny too. I just wish I would've thought of it first.  I've gotta come up with a good one to top this.





G'mornin my drivlers


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nite



night dood. 20 mo minutes and the night time green light shall turn for me too.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nite



Nite hankus.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin my drivlers



Morning Jeff!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Hmmmmm...



Are you thinking for me??? 



deerehauler said:


> HMMMM should we warn him to be on gaurd



He knows. He just doesn't know when. 



Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin my drivlers



   

That was a good one Jeff!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Morning Jeff!


Mornin DJ
Man I'm glad SGG doesn't live close to me


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2010)

southgeorgiagirl said:


> that was a good one jeff!!!



Doug said YOU were the queen of pranks


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Are you thinking for me???



I'm thinking Nair....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Doug said YOU were the queen of pranks



 He said the orajel was payback for swapping his toothpaste with preparationH. 



Sweetwater said:


> I'm thinking Nair....



Shhh... he reads this. Send me a pm.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> He said the orajel was payback for swapping his toothpaste with preparationH.



now that's just mean.

At least you didn't put Ben Gay in the preparationH tube


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

Nite y'all.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin DJ
> Man I'm glad SGG doesn't live close to me



Yep you are not kiddin!



Sweetwater said:


> I'm thinking Nair....






Sweetwater said:


> Nite y'all.



Night


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Nite y'all.



Sleep well


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> now that's just mean.
> 
> At least you didn't put Ben Gay in the preparationH tube



He got it on his toothbrush, but then looked at it.  So it didn't even work. That's what I thought that he had done to my toothbrush, put preparationH on it. I ran to the bedroom, mouth numb, toothpaste and orajel dripping all over the place and said.... What did you do??? But it didn't sound like that.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> He got it on his toothbrush, but then looked at it.  So it didn't even work. That's what I thought that he had done to my toothbrush, put preparationH on it. I ran to the bedroom, mouth numb, toothpaste and orajel dripping all over the place and said.... What did you do??? But it didn't sound like that.



...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Time for me to call it a night. Good night y'all!!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Time for me to call it a night. Good night y'all!!!!



C'ya Karen


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Mernin Folks


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey Snowy


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey Folks, C'ya Folks....


Tryin to get this new guy trained, and can't do it from here.Hope eveyone has a good one and quit givin sgg ideas.(Jeff)


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey Folks, C'ya Folks....
> 
> 
> Tryin to get this new guy trained, and can't do it from here.Hope eveyone has a good one and quit givin sgg ideas.(Jeff)



  You gonna have a sore neck from looking for pranks


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey Snowy


how do Jeff 


dougefresh said:


> Hey Folks, C'ya Folks....
> 
> 
> Tryin to get this new guy trained, and can't do it from here.Hope eveyone has a good one and quit givin sgg ideas.(Jeff)


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> You gonna have a sore neck from looking for pranks



Not if I duck going into the bathroom.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> how do Jeff


My jaws are gettin sore,if I ain't laughing,I'm yawning.Gotta run to the store for an energy drink


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Gotta run to the store for an energy drink


Drive, its a lot quicker.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Time for me to call it a night. Good night y'all!!!!



Night SGG!


SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Folks



Hey ya Snowy  Got ya a mighty fine looking rodeo Clown there


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> My jaws are gettin sore,if I ain't laughing,I'm yawning.Gotta run to the store for an energy drink


 careful 


deerehauler said:


> Night SGG!
> 
> 
> Hey ya Snowy  Got ya a mighty fine looking rodeo Clown there



Hey DJ!  

Yeah, he's a handsome lil devil aint he  Thats my boy


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> careful
> 
> 
> Hey DJ!
> ...



Where did yall go that he was all cowboyed up


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Where did yall go that he was all cowboyed up



Vacation Bible School started Sunday... theme is western (not sure why  )But the kids had a blast


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2010)

Back from the store with 16 oz of donkey kick,now partner is gone to steak&shake for milkshakes.They are 1/2 price between 2 and 4


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

crap I forgot to resize em  sowwy


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Back from the store with 16 oz of donkey kick,now partner is gone to steak&shake for milkshakes.They are 1/2 price between 2 and 4



like me a donkey kick


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> crap I forgot to resize em  sowwy



Not a problem and they are too stinkin cute


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Not a problem and they are too stinkin cute



thanks! 

I love my kids 

hows bout some of your lil one? We aint seen any new ones lately


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Back from the store with 16 oz of donkey kick,now partner is gone to steak&shake for milkshakes.They are 1/2 price between 2 and 4



I've never been to one of them places before 

Heard theyre pretty good though


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> thanks!
> 
> I love my kids
> 
> hows bout some of your lil one? We aint seen any new ones lately



newest and latest was him on his new ride!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> newest and latest was him on his new ride!



adorable!!!  

Love the curls 

He has that cute but mischevious gleam in his eye


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> adorable!!!
> 
> Love the curls
> 
> He has that cute but mischevious gleam in his eye



got a potty training one that I am trying to get to load


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> crap I forgot to resize em  sowwy



Good grief,now I have to scroll to the right to see everything


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> got a potty training one that I am trying to get to load



load on the computer or drop a load


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> got a potty training one that I am trying to get to load


oh boy 


Jeff Raines said:


> Good grief,now I have to scroll to the right to see everything


hehe, thats whatcha get for the SGG prank


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Someone was saying Daddy was giving potty training lessons I dont know what they are talking about


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> load on the computer or drop a load


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2010)

DJ..That's a great pic


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Someone was saying Daddy was giving potty training lessons I dont know what they are talking about


 priceless!!  


While Aimee was potty training,  I had to sit and read to her


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

the baby sitter today asked if he needed to use the potty and he said no Iam fine change diaper later man he is gonna be tough to potty train


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> the baby sitter today asked if he needed to use the potty and he said no Iam fine change diaper later man he is gonna be tough to potty train



oh, fun fun... thats how Aimee was. Then she just started on her own, and was potty trianed in 3 days


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh, fun fun... thats how Aimee was. Then she just started on her own, and was potty trianed in 3 days



How old was she when she did that?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> How old was she when she did that?



3 1/2 ish... this was just a few months ago, actually


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

otay Na's home. Gonna eat n watch a movie. Yall have fun!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> 3 1/2 ish... this was just a few months ago, actually


Well I got a good 8 months to go then!



SnowHunter said:


> otay Na's home. Gonna eat n watch a movie. Yall have fun!



Alright have a good night!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2010)

Y'all remember that big tortoise that came wandering into the yard last week?
There is finally a missing tortoise ad on our S/D website.She said it got out of her fenced yard on the 4th.
We found it on the 6th.
She posts the ad on the 15th.......I posted where she could find it.
Wonder how bad she'll blast me for donating it to a pet farm.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

X





Jeff Raines said:


> Y'all remember that big tortoise that came wandering into the yard last week?
> There is finally a missing tortoise ad on our S/D website.She said it got out of her fenced yard on the 4th.
> We found it on the 6th.
> She posts the ad on the 15th.......I posted where she could find it.
> Wonder how bad she'll blast me for donating it to a pet farm.


I think you did the right thing!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

hmmmm


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Y'all remember that big tortoise that came wandering into the yard last week?
> There is finally a missing tortoise ad on our S/D website.She said it got out of her fenced yard on the 4th.
> We found it on the 6th.
> She posts the ad on the 15th.......I posted where she could find it.
> Wonder how bad she'll blast me for donating it to a pet farm.




Hope she doesn't know where you keep you toothbrush.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Y'all remember that big tortoise that came wandering into the yard last week?
> There is finally a missing tortoise ad on our S/D website.She said it got out of her fenced yard on the 4th.
> We found it on the 6th.
> She posts the ad on the 15th.......I posted where she could find it.
> Wonder how bad she'll blast me for donating it to a pet farm.



Why would she blast...If she does she is the one who should be blasted waiting 11 days,at least you took it somewhere it would be taken care of...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2010)

She has already responded and it wasn't bad.
.......................................................................................


Newbie


Joined: Jun 15, 2010
Posts: 2


PostPosted: Wed Jun 16, 2010 3:05 am    Post subject: Re: Lost African Spur THighed Tortoise 	Reply with quote
Where is pettit creek farms as I have never heard of
them? I really appreciate you looking out for him and not just turning him loose! I have been horrified at the idea of him being mistreated or suffering due to poor husbandry by someone not able or aware of their needs.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hope she doesn't know where you keep you toothbrush.



I think I'll prank my daughter with that one this week


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Mornin' folks....what's for breakfast?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2010)

Mornin blue

Fresh cup of joe, some cantalope, strawberries, couple pieces of toast and cheese grits.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin blue
> 
> Fresh cup of joe, some cantalope, strawberries, couple pieces of toast and cheese grits.


Mornin Sterlo, Reckin' it will be a sausage biscuit for me


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd rather have the sausage biscuit but trying to shed a few pounds and lower my cholesterol.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'd rather have the sausage biscuit but trying to shed a few pounds and lower my cholesterol.



I hear ya, I have started going back to the gym, trying to drop a little and get back in shape so I can keep up with my 5 year old....he runs 220 all the time...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Yawn its about bed time!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yawn its about bed time!



Day shift drivelers are here to take over for few hours, have a good un' DH


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yawn its about bed time!


In about 7 hours


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

morning


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2010)

Not near enough sleep. Back to work to figure out what happened last night...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2010)

Morning all you guinea lovers.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not near enough sleep. Back to work to figure out what happened last night...



Got yer swamp gear ready?? Have a good un' Nic!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Morning all you guinea lovers.



Mernin'.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2010)

Sho is slow in here. Think I'll get some work done and check back later.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2010)

Mornin wind breakers.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

....Its way too early........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> ....Its way too early........



For what?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> For what?



 Anything


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Its so nice and cool this morning.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> crap I forgot to resize em  sowwy



lil rodeo clowns, I love it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

Morning, Tuff-babe and 2 guests!
Got home from the airport about 1:30am.
On my 3rd cup of coffee and i see a nap in my future when i get home!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Tuff-babe and 2 guests!
> Got home from the airport about 1:30am.
> On my 3rd cup of coffee and i see a nap in my future when i get home!



Morning robert.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin wind breakers.



PPPPFFFTTT.......whew. 

Mornin Boss.....Tuffy...Robert


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> PPPPFFFTTT.......whew.
> 
> Mornin Boss.....Tuffy...Robert



 mernin


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

Mornin..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 16, 2010)

morning morning...off to get my neck straightened!   Back later.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs, coming down to Valdosta this weekend to move Courtney's thangs from Apt. to Condo.  Maybe on the return run we can hook up real quick like.  Gonna try and fit Slip in also once I get above the gnat line.   Hopefully catch some BBQ with Boots too!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2010)

I could go to sleep right here,right  n
                                                                .o
                                                                  .w
                                                                 . w
                                                                 . w
.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 16, 2010)

Good Morning Troublemakers.....It's amazing how many people want you to send a picture of yourself with your resume....



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Let me tell y'all what Doug did to me..... The other night, I go to brush my teeth. It tasted awful, I threw my toothbrush down, looked to make sure it was toothpaste that I had used. About that time my whole mouth goes numb. I go in the bedroom and Doug is laughing like crazy. He put orajel on my toothbrush and told me it was all Jeff Raines idea.   Payback will come!!!



Clean the toilet yet?



boneboy96 said:


> Keebs, coming down to Valdosta this weekend to move Courtney's thangs from Apt. to Condo.  Maybe on the return run we can hook up real quick like.  Gonna try and fit Slip in also once I get above the gnat line.   Hopefully catch some BBQ with Boots too!



Really!?!?  I need you to take something to Keebs for me....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning Troublemakers.....It's amazing how many people want you to send a picture of yourself with your resume....



Mornin Heather
Send them one of the pics of you holding a fish


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Heather
> Send them one of the pics of you holding a fish



Morning Jeff!

One ad DID ask for shirt size...  Dang Craigslist......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Keebs, coming down to Valdosta this weekend to move Courtney's thangs from Apt. to Condo.  Maybe on the return run we can hook up real quick like.  Gonna try and fit Slip in also once I get above the gnat line.   Hopefully catch some BBQ with Boots too!


 



Jeff Raines said:


> I could go to sleep right here,right  n
> .o
> .w
> . w
> ...


Meeee Toooo, Doobie didn't wanna sleep last night for some reason, I have been up & down since about 4:30, started to just stay up & talk to ya'll but opted to try for sleep! 



OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning Troublemakers.....It's amazing how many people want you to send a picture of yourself with your resume....
> Clean the toilet yet?
> Really!?!?  I need you to take something to Keebs for me....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning Troublemakers.....It's amazing how many people want you to send a picture of yourself with your resume....



 Yeah I got the same thing this morning. Company wanted me to include a photo of myself with the resume.  I dont have a photo of myself that doesnt include the name "tuffdawg" or a wet tshirt.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning Troublemakers.....It's amazing how many people want you to send a picture of yourself with your resume....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Yeah I got the same thing this morning. Company wanted me to include a photo of myself with the resume.  I dont have a photo of myself that doesnt include the name "tuffdawg" or a wet tshirt.



Please PM wet shirt pics for review and approval.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Please PM wet shirt pics for review and approval.



 never!!  Of course at the next get together I am sure something can be arranged if bitteroot supplies my habit well.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> never!!  Of course at the next get together I am sure something can be arranged if bitteroot supplies my habit well.



Is HE the one that supplies the beer tops for you to sniff???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Juice*



Tuffdawg said:


> never!!  Of course at the next get together I am sure something can be arranged if bitteroot supplies my habit well.



Not the evil debil juice ?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Is HE the one that supplies the beer tops for you to sniff???



 Ok you totally lost me.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Not the evil debil juice ?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Is HE the one that supplies the beer tops for you to sniff???



Hey Miss K


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Yeah I got the same thing this morning. Company wanted me to include a photo of myself with the resume.  I dont have a photo of myself that doesnt include the name "tuffdawg" or a wet tshirt.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Ok you totally lost me.


All it takes for one of my sisters to get "loopy" is to SMELL beer............ you ain't like that though, huh?? 



Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Miss K



Heeyyy Neil, how's it goin' darlin'? 
When's Sam's next game?  We'll host 2 girls tourn's here starting this weekend.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> All it takes for one of my sisters to get "loopy" is to SMELL beer............ you ain't like that though, huh??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We go to Blue Ridge on Thursday for the start of the district tournaments.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

morning


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> morning



Mornin avatar thief.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 16, 2010)

This message is hidden because Seth carter is on your ignore list. 


dunno... why this keeps popping up.....


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

sterlo58 said:


> mornin avatar thief. :d



:d:d:d


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> This message is hidden because Seth carter is on your ignore list.
> 
> 
> dunno... why this keeps popping up.....



take me off the ignore list


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> We go to Blue Ridge on Thursday for the start of the district tournaments.


Kewl, tell'em to "Knock it out" for us!! 



Seth carter said:


> morning


Mernin young'un 



Bitteroot said:


> This message is hidden because Seth carter is on your ignore list.
> 
> 
> dunno... why this keeps popping up.....


  



Tuffdawg said:


> Sometimes I just crack up.



 it happens to the best of us at times..............


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Sometimes I just crack myself up.



Nuttin funny bout wand blockage...



Seth carter said:


> take me off the ignore list



That would kinda defeat the purpose...wouldn't it?



Keebs said:


> Kewl, tell'em to "Knock it out" for us!!
> 
> 
> Mernin young'un
> ...



Mornin Keebakeebaburninlove......elvis/off


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

i just putt plastick rap on my sisters bedroom door


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Yeah I got the same thing this morning. Company wanted me to include a photo of myself with the resume.  I dont have a photo of myself that doesnt include the name "tuffdawg" or a wet tshirt.



I'm sure that's exactly what they are looking for.



Sterlo58 said:


> That should be illegal. Discrimination. I would steer clear of those idjuts.
> 
> Mornin OFH



Good morning Kneel........I was just thinking it was Kenny.



Sterlo58 said:


> Please PM wet shirt pics for review and approval.



Hook.....line....sinker


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

<<< peanut butter crackers


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> <<< peanut butter crackers



 mernin robert


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm sure that's exactly what they are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better loosen the drag a little bit.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 16, 2010)

Morning...... someone please send help, i've been held captive for 5 days now. No food, drink, air, or rest!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i just putt plastick rap on my sisters bedroom door



Hey Seth!


You gonna get in trouble........you didn't hear this from me, but it's funnier when you put it over the toilet.....


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Morning...... someone please send help, i've been held captive for 5 days now. No food, drink, air, or rest!!!!!



who has u captive


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> <<< peanut butter crackers



Can I have some?



rhbama3 said:


> Better loosen the drag a little bit.



I'm just cutting the line...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

Mornin dribblers, just a quick drive by i gotta


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> who has u captive



Hint for the youngster.... he has been missing on and off as well.....


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hint for the youngster.... he has been missing on and off as well.....



pap or slip


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mornin Keebakeebaburninlove......elvis/off


Love me some elvis! 




Seth carter said:


> i just putt plastick rap on my sisters bedroom door


got the video camera set up yet? 



rhbama3 said:


> <<< peanut butter crackers


 <----- Mountain Dew 



YaraG. said:


> Morning...... someone please send help, i've been held captive for 5 days now. No food, drink, air, or rest!!!!!


 And you're complaining? 



Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin dribblers, just a quick drive by i gotta


BOBBBYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> pap or slip






....slip 

Seth please stop I can't breath....


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Love me some elvis!
> 
> 
> I'll neber tell...................
> ...



no wish i did the camera is at my dads


----------



## Swede (Jun 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i just putt plastick rap on my sisters bedroom door



Why ernt yoo in soomer skol??





Morning peeps


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> pap or slip



PAPPILLION was banned for sending around those pics kenny took of  afew folks...


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 16, 2010)

This message is hidden because Seth carter is on your ignore list.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 16, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> PAPPILLION was banned for sending around those pics kenny took of  afew folks...



you mean the ones of Quack...in a compromising position?

my eyes are still burning...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

Swede said:


> Why ernt yoo in soomer skol??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cuz i passeded


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> PAPPILLION was banned for sending around those pics kenny took of  afew folks...



slip or quack then


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And you're complaining?



I swear she was praying.....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

Swede said:


> Why ernt yoo in soomer skol??
> 
> Morning peeps


Swedester!! How goes it?? 



wickedjester said:


> PAPPILLION was banned for sending around those pics kenny took of  afew folks...


He spoke of a "friend" that helped him with them, is it true you may be said "friend"??? 



Bitteroot said:


> This message is hidden because Seth carter is on your ignore list.






TGattis said:


> I swear she was begging.....


I'm sure they all do Troy, I'm sure they alllll do...............


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm sure they all do Troy, I'm sure they alllll do...............



Fixed it for me Huh??????

It was in spanglish....I may have been misunderstanding her...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> pap or slip


Both.....


Keebs said:


> Love me some elvis!
> 
> 
> I'll neber tell...................
> ...


If ya saw the grin on his face!!!!


TGattis said:


> ....slip
> 
> Seth please stop I can't breath....


Not cause of Seth 


Keebs said:


> Swedester!! How goes it??
> 
> 
> He spoke of a "friend" that helped him with them, is it true you may be said "friend"???
> ...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 16, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Fixed it for me Huh??????
> 
> It was in spanglish....I may have been misunderstanding her...



Mira demonio.... que tu cres loque tu haces???
** Listen you little demon, what do ya think ya doin????!!!***


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Resume's are so full of malarky  you can be who you want on paper  And thats the only excuse you will ever have in order to be arrogant and self centered and it get you somewhere.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Resume's are so full of malarky  you can be who you want on paper  And thats the only excuse you will ever have in order to be arrogant and self centered and it get you somewhere.



Yep.. right up until the time you're asked to back up your qualifications listed on your resume.....


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Resume's are so full of malarky  you can be who you want on paper  And thats the only excuse you will ever have in order to be arrogant and self centered and it get you somewhere.



You can tell em you worked for me.....I'll cover ya...half of all resumes have stuff in em that never gets checked out anyways...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Can I have some?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just cutting the line...


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 16, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Yep.. right up until the time you're asked to back up your qualifications listed on your resume.....




I can back up almost any job qualification with enough knowledge of whats going on to be very dangerous....espescially when it comes to construction stuff...accounting, computer IT junk, pharmacutical tech...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

For example. 

Lets say, a shelf stocker, lets make it sound professional.  

"Designed and suggested new display ideas for merchandise resulting in improved customer view/accesibility and leading to increased sales"


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2010)

Or let's say toilet cleaner...

Manages sanitation treatment of evacuation portals for enhanced customer satisfaction.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> For example.
> 
> Lets say, a shelf stocker, lets make it sound professional.
> 
> "Designed and suggested new display ideas for merchandise resulting in improved customer view/accesibility and leading to increased sales"



You can get as creative as you like with a job description.....I was once asked what my job entailed...my response was....How much paper do you have for me to write on....




Time to go into the wilds of NJ and fight with the folks who can't make left turns without turning right 2 times before...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Or let's say toilet cleaner...
> 
> Manages sanitation treatment of evacuation portals for enhanced customer satisfaction.



 thats a good one.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> cuz i passeded



idontbelieveyoo


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

*Guess Who???????*

Any idea's???


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Any idea's???



Judging the scars on the hand, its gotta be nic.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Judging the scars on the hand, its gotta be nic.



 you're sure?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you're sure?



 it makes sense. why am I wrong?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Any idea's???



You?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> You?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> You?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Any idea's???



Think it would work for a prank?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> it makes sense. why am I wrong?


mehbe, mehbe not............ I was told not to tell........... 



BBQBOSS said:


> You?


  


Workin2Hunt said:


>


FPG!!! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Think it would work for a prank?



 Lordy young'un, we gonna find you some good ones, lemme finish some stuff & I'll send you something on that subject..........


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Lordy young'un, we gonna find you some good ones, lemme finish some stuff & I'll send you something on that subject..........



Okay!  I'm kinda limited... We don't pull pranks that could hurt or scare each other. I REALLY do not like being scared because I always end up hurting myself.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Any idea's???



Supper? 
gonna have to cook a lot of fries to go with it, though.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Okay!  I'm kinda limited... We don't pull pranks that could hurt or scare each other. I REALLY do not like being scared because I always end up hurting myself.


I know................  I haz skilz............   incoming later............. 



rhbama3 said:


> Supper?
> gonna have to cook a lot of fries to go with it, though.



I asked "appetizers"???? but was told it was only 3', not even big enough for 'tizers!  
Was kissed between the eyes & released...............


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Gettin me a new car this weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I know................  I haz skilz............   incoming later.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who said he had to stop at ONE? two or three of them reptiles and you coulda had a full meal!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Gettin me a new car this weekend.



Whatcha gettin.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Whatcha gettin.



Dont know for sure, gonna be between a toyota, honda, or nissan.  cuz them fords havent done anything but give me trouble.  I loved my dodge truck but then it bit the dust. prematurely. 

We all know toyotas last forever.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Gettin me a new car this weekend.






rhbama3 said:


> Who said he had to stop at ONE? two or three of them reptiles and you coulda had a full meal!



He was by himself or he coulda had two of them, he was just wanting to play..................


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Dont know for sure, gonna be between a toyota, honda, or nissan.  cuz them fords havent done anything but give me trouble.  I loved my dodge truck but then it bit the dust. prematurely.
> 
> We all know toyotas last forever.



I'm partial to Toyota trucks. Been driving my Tundra for 7 years and so far so good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm partial to Toyota trucks. Been driving my Tundra for 7 years and so far so good.



Been driving mine for four. Love the Tundra, but hate the gas mileage!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Been driving mine for four. Love the Tundra, but hate the gas mileage!



Nooooo cant go the truck route because I cant afford to feed one. Prolly gonna go for the toyota camry, Nissan altima or Honda accord. I would prefer the camry.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 16, 2010)

Bout time to go brave the heat. Only 113 on the ramp yesterday. Got to get a cold drink.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Nooooo cant go the truck route because I cant afford to feed one. Prolly gonna go for the toyota camry, Nissan altima or Honda accord. I would prefer the camry.



I understand. Be prepared for sticker shock, though. Any vehicle that gets good gas mileage is demanding a premium these days. Honda Accords used to be cheap cars, but now they sell for a lot more than they are worth( to me anyway).


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I understand. Be prepared for sticker shock, though. Any vehicle that gets good gas mileage is demanding a premium these days. Honda Accords used to be cheap cars, but now they sell for a lot more than they are worth( to me anyway).



Did I say new car? I mean used car but its new to me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Nooooo cant go the truck route because I cant afford to feed one. Prolly gonna go for the toyota camry, Nissan altima or Honda accord. I would prefer the camry.


 
Before you do that check with your insurance agent. The savings you get on gas can be eaten up by the premium of your insurance due to the high replacement cost of parts on the Honda, Nissan and Toyota. 

We got a new Kia recently and since it is a US made vehicle the insurance and price were very affordable. Plus the gas milage is pretty good. There are a good many of the older Kia's on the market that will yeild good milage. Same with the Hyundai's. My Mother in Law has a Hyundai Sante Fe with over 300,000 mi. on it and still going strong. 

Just sayin.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Bout time to go brave the heat. Only 113 on the ramp yesterday. Got to get a cold drink.



Hey Craig, be careful out there today!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Before you do that check with your insurance agent. The savings you get on gas can be eaten up by the premium of your insurance due to the high replacement cost of parts on the Honda, Nissan and Toyota.
> 
> We got a new Kia recently and since it is a US made vehicle the insurance and price were very affordable. Plus the gas milage is pretty good. There are a good many of the older Kia's on the market that will yeild good milage. Same with the Hyundai's. My Mother in Law has a Hyundai Sante Fe with over 300,000 mi. on it and still going strong.
> 
> Just sayin.



Thanks for telling me that.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 16, 2010)

I gotsa Yugo I'll sell _cheep!_


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

Moppetttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Well. Guess I cant talk about pressure washers anymore.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2010)

Guess not. Less you wanna be bannished.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Yall!!! 

Bye Yall!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Yall!!!
> 
> Bye Yall!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Well. Guess I cant talk about pressure washers anymore.





Keebs said:


>



That's what I was thinkin....But hiya Keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2010)

Gotta go back to work tonight, been off for two weeks.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Moppetttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Stop yelling for Slip....some of us are trying to nap


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

can somebody email me a proper example of a good resume. Mine ended up being a book and I know less is more.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

..... And I was suppose to have this sent two hours ago.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> That's what I was thinkin....But hiya Keebs


 Hiya BaBaBaBobbyy!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta go back to work tonight, been off for two weeks.


Aaawwww, I so sowwyyy! 



jmfauver said:


> Stop yelling for Slip....some of us are trying to nap


oooppss, sowwychawie! rockabyebabyindatreetopwhendawindblowsdacradlewillrock...........tip toeing outta da room........ 



Tuffdawg said:


> can somebody email me a proper example of a good resume. Mine ended up being a book and I know less is more.



google is your fwiend!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> oooppss, sowwychawie! rockabyebabyindatreetopwhendawindblowsdacradlewillrock...........tip toeing outta da room........



ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya BaBaBaBobbyy!!
> 
> 
> Aaawwww, I so sowwyyy!
> ...


I did google, but all the ones I found once you do the resume they want you too pay in order to be able to save it or print it.  Even though they say "free" on the advertisement.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I did google, but all the ones I found once you do the resume they want you too pay in order to be able to save it or print it.  Even though they say "free" on the advertisement.



Just write your info out like theirs & print it out........... hold on, let me look up something............ do you have Microsoft Word??


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Moppetttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


whut? i left the page up and walked out....opps.


Tuffdawg said:


> ..... And I was suppose to have this sent two hours ago.



better be a dang good resume then...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Just write your info out like theirs & print it out........... hold on, let me look up something............ do you have Microsoft Word??



 Its ok somebody really really sweet just emailed me theirs.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> whut? i left the page up and walked out....opps.
> 
> 
> better be a dang good resume then...



 I been sittin here  thinkin YOU had fergotted ME today!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Its ok somebody really really sweet just emailed me theirs.



 that'll work too


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I been sittin here  thinkin YOU had fergotted ME today!








mannnn i wish i could take a nap stoopid heat makin me feel lazy.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Howdy folks just rolled outta bed and wow that floor was along ways down   Time to get some grub and a good rinsing then off to work. Gotta stop and pick me up some high octane get ya going juice though!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> mannnn i wish i could take a nap stoopid heat makin me feel lazy.


 I know, I'm inside & I'm STILL sleepy! 



deerehauler said:


> Howdy folks just rolled outta bed and wow that floor was along ways down   Time to get some grub and a good rinsing then off to work. Gotta stop and pick me up some high octane get ya going juice though!



5 hr energy??? 
Heyya Slim!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I know, I'm inside & I'm STILL sleepy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey ya keebs!  just had me some poppie seed chicken and I sure need 5 hr of something but looks like I would only make it part way into tonights shift!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey ya keebs!  just had me some poppie seed chicken and I sure need 5 hr of something but looks like I would only make it part way into tonights shift!



 Hate it for ya, sounded like you had a rough nite last night too, didn't ya?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy folks just rolled outta bed and wow that floor was along ways down   Time to get some grub and a good rinsing then off to work. Gotta stop and pick me up some high octane get ya going juice though!



I'll be here with ya bro!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

I put salt on Doug's toothbrush. He will be waking up soon to get ready for work.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hate it for ya, sounded like you had a rough nite last night too, didn't ya?


Sure was had stuff come in 5 hrs late.



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be here with ya bro!!


Well atleast you will be around till the loader fires up


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

See yall soon off to hit the store and the rd


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I put salt on Doug's toothbrush. He will be waking up soon to get ready for work.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I put salt on Doug's toothbrush. He will be waking up soon to get ready for work.



Then we can call him Saltlikker...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Then we can call him Saltlikker...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

keebs said:


>



hmmmm


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

yawn...... smack smack.
Dat was a good nap!
Now: who? what? when? why? where? what for?


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2010)

corn bread and home grown squash soup...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> corn bread and home grown squash soup...[/QUOTE send me some


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yawn...... smack smack.
> Dat was a good nap!
> Now: who? what? when? why? where? what for?


you
hogs
this weekend
why not
your place
*duh*



slip said:


> corn bread and home grown squash soup...


cold or hot? 



Seth carter said:


> hmmmm



mmmmmmmmh


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you
> hogs
> this weekend
> why not
> ...



hey keebs


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> cold or hot?



hot. very hot.




cold?!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo resume is done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo resume is done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



so yer seths mommie?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey keebs


hi seth



slip said:


> hot. very hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 some soups are eaten cold.......... not any of mine, but there is some............ 



Tuffdawg said:


> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo resume is done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Only, what? THREE HOURS late?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you
> hogs
> this weekend
> why not
> ...



No
cant
on call
too messy
*pffft*


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> corn bread and home grown squash soup...



sounds good Slip...might have to get the recipe from ya!


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No
> cant
> on call
> too messy
> *pffft*



dont think they would find it funny if you walked in for work in dirty sweaty camos with mud on yer boots?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo resume is done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's good


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> sounds good Slip...might have to get the recipe from ya!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> so yer seths mommie?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yawn...... smack smack.
> Dat was a good nap!
> Now: who? what? when? why? where? what for?



Howdy bama.



slip said:


> corn bread and home grown squash soup...



Red beans, rice, and sausage.



slip said:


> so yer seths mommie?



Oh no you didn't.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No
> cant
> on call
> too messy
> *pffft*






Sweetwater said:


> Oh no you didn't.



 oh yes he did...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo resume is done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



awesome!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> sounds good Slip...might have to get the recipe from ya!



you sure?
Squash soup just sounds gross!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> awesome!



Thank god.  and had some great help with it


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Thank god.  and had some great help with it



nanner peeler helped? Is it written in crayon?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> nanner peeler helped? Is it written in crayon?



 I had to tie nanner peelin down so I could get it done. The dog crate was too full with the other kid.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I had to tie nanner peelin down so I could get it done. The dog crate was too full with the other kid.



Thats horrible!
You should never tie a kid down!













Get a bigger crate!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats horrible!
> You should never tie a kid down!
> 
> 
> ...


 Its cheaper than day care.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 16, 2010)

Afternoon folks...  

Not sure if ya'll all noticed or not....

















But its HOT Outside....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I had to tie nanner peelin down so I could get it done. The dog crate was too full with the other kid.



Yeah It's crowded in here


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yeah It's crowded in here


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you sure?
> Squash soup just sounds gross!



my mom used to make an Italian Zuccinni soup that was to die for!   I'm sure squash soup is just as tasty!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

afternoon


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> afternoon



Hey Seth what's goin on?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

howdy Seth

BEER


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy Seth
> 
> BEER



 I know I know you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yeah It's crowded in here



well, push the cooler outta the crate! little dummy.....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I know I know you.



You wish you knew me


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey Seth what's goin on?



pretty good


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> pretty good



How is pretty good goin on?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, push the cooler outta the crate! little dummy.....



Not gonna happen...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, push the cooler outta the crate! little dummy.....


Nah I stole the cooler. 



Hankus said:


> You wish you knew me


 think what you like.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f-QkoNF4dY8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f-QkoNF4dY8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>good song


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> How is pretty good goin on?



good


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Nah I stole the cooler.



She did


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

hey Tuffy when ya gonna get that wet shirt avatar up


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

wheel dat cooler over here


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey Tuffy when ya gonna get that wet shirt avatar up


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

hamburger helper, biskits n BEER the supper of champions


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey Tuffy when ya gonna get that wet shirt avatar up


Again? 
Why didn't you save the last pic?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

IIIIIIIIIII Boing boing boing wow this monster got me a gooooo innnnn


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> She did



 Well  you shouldnt have back talked me and I wouldnt have locked you in the crate and took your beer.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Again?
> Why didn't you save the last pic?



I didnt see it I was at school

Speakin of which why don't Seth go wid me I bleve he needs it more than me


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


>



Bugsy!!!
You back to 100% i hope?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!!
> You back to 100% i hope?



I'm back to something. 

 Not sure what yet though.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


>



hows d eyes?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> IIIIIIIIIII Boing boing boing wow this monster got me a gooooo innnnn


Is that some sort of Boeing jet mechanic technical talk? 


Tuffdawg said:


> Well  you shouldnt have back talked me and I wouldnt have locked you in the crate and took your beer.


I told him that would happen but he didn't believe me. 


Hankus said:


> I didnt see it I was at school
> 
> Speakin of which why don't Seth go wid me I bleve he needs it more than me


Do you think driving around with a twelven and a cooler of beer is a good idea? 
Thinking about taking Seth off the ignore list to see if his spelling is any better.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Is that some sort of Boeing jet mechanic technical talk?
> 
> I told him that would happen but he didn't believe me.
> 
> ...



Thats me bouncing off the wall from this energy drink


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Do you think driving around with a twelven and a cooler of beer is a good idea?
> Thinking about taking Seth off the ignore list to see if his spelling is any better.



spelin aint no beter n I let him driv I aint stoopid


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm back to something.
> 
> Not sure what yet though.



well, if you aren't wearing sunglasses at work thats an improvement.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hows d eyes?



Much better, thanks for asking.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, if you aren't wearing sunglasses at work thats an improvement.





Bubbette get settled in okay last night?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, if you aren't wearing sunglasses at work thats an improvement.



sunglasses at night is bad
good but bad


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Well  you shouldnt have back talked me and I wouldnt have locked you in the crate and took your beer.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Been driving mine for four. Love the Tundra, but hate the gas mileage!





Sterlo58 said:


> I'm partial to Toyota trucks. Been driving my Tundra for 7 years and so far so good.




I knew I liked ya'll for more than the words on the screen.... Tundra '02 SR5 Limited tweaked and tuned by the fine folks at DEI...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Bubbette get settled in okay last night?



picked her up at the airport here and got home about 1:45am. Late, but sure beat having to stay in Atlanta overnight.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


>



 stop your bendin the bars.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



Nothing happened!  Maybe I wasn't holding my mouth right? 



Sweetwater said:


> Then we can call him Saltlikker...



He would be called Salt Eater. 



slip said:


> corn bread and home grown squash soup...



Chicken and Dumplins



turtlebug said:


>



Too cute!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nothing happened!  Maybe I wasn't holding my mouth right?



Maybe he ain't smart enuff to tell what happened


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok, so who done it this time???


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok, so who done it this time???


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok, so who done it this time???


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok, so who done it this time???



I am not saying anything....I think I got the video before anyone seen it


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I am not saying anything....I think I got the video before anyone seen it



what video


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I am not saying anything....I think I got the video before anyone seen it


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> stop your bendin the bars.



Hey little lady


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what video



Wouldn't ya like to know


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

reckon I be back later the ice is gettin to me


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

raining and thunder. Guess we're back to last weeks summer pattern again.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 16, 2010)

Mornin Folks










SGG triedDon't tell her its REALY on now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> raining and thunder. Guess we're back to last weeks summer pattern again.





Evenin` folks.

I could do without a repeat of last night...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry Nic, but I wouldn't mind another one like last night... but in a couple days. Our garden likes it


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Sorry Nic, but I wouldn't mind another one like last night... but in a couple days. Our garden likes it





Rain is fine, but leave out the lightnin` and wind. I need some rest!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 16, 2010)

Yesterday we had some strong lightening up here in Alpharetta, I wish I had a camera.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evening doug


Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks.
> 
> I could do without a repeat of last night...



Howdy Nic! I dont want any o last night ethier


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Maybe he ain't smart enuff to tell what happened



 
Now you know he's too smart for his own good. 



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's okay! I just talked to your Dad. He gave me some really good ideas. Said he would even help me out with them.


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2010)

man, we ever going to catch a break from this heat?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> man, we ever going to catch a break from this heat?



Yea, late October, November...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Rain is fine, but leave out the lightnin` and wind. I need some rest!



I wasn't too thrilled with the lightning either. It seems we got a bit of a spike, and it kilt the fridge. Sorry to hear it wore you out though... last I heard, you was sittin in the office sippin on a cold Coke


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I wasn't too thrilled with the lightning either. It seems we got a bit of a spike, and it kilt the fridge. Sorry to hear it wore you out though... last I heard, you was sittin in the office sippin on a cold Coke



Ended up out there for a litle, last night, but spent the day out there today. There were varmints in the vicinity too!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ended up out there for a litle, last night, but spent the day out there today. There were varmints in the vicinity too!!



Yeah? I guess that means you had lunch deliver itself?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` folks.
> 
> I could do without a repeat of last night...


Evenin Sir.



deerehauler said:


> Evening doug


What up DJ.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's okay! I just talked to your Dad. He gave me some really good ideas. Said he would even help me out with them.


Let the PM's fly.


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, late October, November...


ugh...yeah....yay




Nicodemus said:


> Ended up out there for a litle, last night, but spent the day out there today. There were varmints in the vicinity too!!



having gator tail for dinner?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> ugh...yeah....yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I have no idea what you are talkin` about. I don`t mess with stuff that bites.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> man, we ever going to catch a break from this heat?



Wow I thought it felt pretty good outside I finially got a little warmed up from the winter time I been laying out there on the cement soaking up some heat


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I have no idea what you are talkin` about. I don`t mess with stuff that bites.


woah dude. what did those doctors do to you?


deerehauler said:


> Wow I thought it felt pretty good outside I finially got a little warmed up from the winter time I been laying out there on the cement soaking up some heat



oh okay, so can my gecko have his heat lamp back now??


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey little lady


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm sort of used to the heat, but time is taking it's toll on me. Still, as hot as it has been here, I can only imagine how hot it's been back home


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> woah dude. what did those doctors do to you?
> 
> 
> oh okay, so can my gecko have his heat lamp back now??



 Yep not a problem I will need it agian this winter though


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



Wow that was a delayed hello


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Wow that was a delayed hello



 I was workin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Wow that was a delayed hello







Looks to be a little slow today. 

Howdy Tuff.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I was workin.






Nicodemus said:


> Looks to be a little slow today.
> 
> Howdy Tuff.



Who the forum or her 
Sorry Tuff had too


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks to be a little slow today.
> 
> Howdy Tuff.


 Hi


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I was workin.



Whoa! That must have been one good resume'!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Whoa! That must have been one good resume'!





I took on a side job. Seems I have become the neighborhood dog groomer.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 16, 2010)

Which side?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2010)

This time of year the midnight shift is not really that bad!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2010)

Howdy folks,
just got back from the ballpark. The Jefferson Regional champs head out tomorrow to Blue Ridge for the Dizzy Dean district tournaments. It is gunna be hot but the boys are ready for a long weekend of all-star tournaments. Wish us luck.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This time of year the midnight shift is not really that bad!!



Plus you getta hang with some great folk on this shift in the forum


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Plus you getta hang with some great folk on this shift in the forum



 who you talkin bout?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks,
> just got back from the ballpark. The Jefferson Regional champs head out tomorrow to Blue Ridge for the Dizzy Dean district tournaments. It is gunna be hot but the boys are ready for a long weekend of all-star tournaments. Wish us luck.



Howdy!

Make sure they get plenty of water! Hope they all do great!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 16, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks,
> just got back from the ballpark. The Jefferson Regional champs head out tomorrow to Blue Ridge for the Dizzy Dean district tournaments. It is gunna be hot but the boys are ready for a long weekend of all-star tournaments. Wish us luck.



Good luck Neil! 

Tell the boys we said GO GET EM!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> who you talkin bout?



 well there is I mean theres hmm there is that


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> who you talkin bout?



I'm a great folk


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm a great folk



well the jury is out on that


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Good luck Neil!
> 
> Tell the boys we said GO GET EM!



Thanks Bugsy 

I'll tell Sam to hit one out for ya


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm a great folk





deerehauler said:


> well the jury is out on that



You are a salt licker though


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey Slip..... Carter wants to say hey to you......

z      t cc            m mk, uhjghjbn ,m bvn ,  4qasd]\/


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Slip..... Carter wants to say hey to you......
> 
> z      t cc            m mk, uhjghjbn ,m bvn ,  4qasd]\/



wow slip are you gonna let him bad mouth you like that


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> well the jury is out on that



   



deerehauler said:


> You are a salt licker though


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> wow slip are you gonna let him bad mouth you like that



 I just read what Carter put. I hope he doesn't get banned.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

Ya'll aint got no sense


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

howdy all.....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> howdy all.....



 Well hello there extremely tall person.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I just read what Carter put. I hope he doesn't get banned.







Tuffdawg said:


> Ya'll aint got no sense



We got plenty of sense I think


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> howdy all.....



Howdy


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm a great folk



hows that ora-gel toothpaste working out? 

There are a lot of great folk here! Just misunderstood. What with the restraining orders and all.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Well hello there extremely tall person.


Hellooooooo


deerehauler said:


> Howdy


DH.....


rhbama3 said:


> hows that ora-gel toothpaste working out?


Saltlicker still kinda talks with a mumble mouth and her lip is droopin a bit, and lawd all the drool runnin out of the corner of her mouth.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Slip..... Carter wants to say hey to you......
> 
> z      t cc            m mk, uhjghjbn ,m bvn ,  4qasd]\/



Uncle Quack would be proud of little Grumpy! He's learned beer gibberish!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm Alive!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Ya'll aint got no sense



I do so... somewhere. 



deerehauler said:


> We got plenty of sense I think



How much you got? Maybe we can put ours together and go buy an ice cream. 



rhbama3 said:


> hows that ora-gel toothpaste working out?
> 
> There are a lot of great folk here! Just misunderstood. What with the restraining orders and all.....



It's good! You want some? 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Hellooooooo
> 
> DH.....
> 
> Saltlicker still kinda talks with a mumble mouth and her lip is droopin a bit, and lawd all the drool runnin out of the corner of her mouth.....



You weren't supposed to tell anybody.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I just read what Carter put. I hope he doesn't get banned.





Sign that youngun up for a membership!    So I can give him an infraction!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 16, 2010)

Wassup Yall????

Short burst of rain here at the Carter Household.

Anyone have leftovers from supper?

Just leave the plate on the porch,you will never know im there


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Uncle Quack would be proud of little Grumpy! He's learned beer gibberish!



PUI......


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Uncle Quack would be proud of little Grumpy! He's learned beer gibberish!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You weren't supposed to tell anybody.



 Gonna give Doug some extra absorbent towels to mop up the floor


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm Alive!!!



Good to hear



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> How much you got? Maybe we can put ours together and go buy an ice cream.
> 
> 
> :



Ther we go maybe will have enough for a scoop or two



Nicodemus said:


> Sign that youngun up for a membership!    So I can give him an infraction!






wickedjester said:


> Wassup Yall????
> 
> Short burst of rain here at the Carter Household.
> 
> ...


Evening Gonna have a little Pulled pork here at work in a few min


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sign that youngun up for a membership!    So I can give him an infraction!



evenin' snake hunter


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sign that youngun up for a membership!    So I can give him an infraction!



So sad. Poor little misunderstood baby. 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> PUI......



What's that mean?


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 16, 2010)

Evening Gonna have a little Pulled pork here at work in a few min [/QUOTE]

Ummm,how far from me do you work?


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> So sad. Poor little misunderstood baby.
> 
> 
> 
> What's that mean?



Posting Under The Influence


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> evenin' snake hunter



Howdy Tim! Good to see ya`ll this evenin`!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> So sad. Poor little misunderstood baby.
> 
> 
> 
> What's that mean?



PUI= posting under the influence


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Evening Gonna have a little Pulled pork here at work in a few min



Ummm,how far from me do you work?[/QUOTE]

at the big piece of land just on the southern end of 285


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Gonna give Doug some extra absorbent towels to mop up the floor



Now you know Doug doesn't mop. 



deerehauler said:


> Ther we go maybe will have enough for a scoop or two



Guess what I'm eating... apple dumplings with vanilla bean ice cream.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Tim! Good to see ya`ll this evenin`!



always enjoy visiting with you and your family.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Guess what I'm eating... apple dumplings with vanilla bean ice cream.



Where from?????????


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey T-Bug!

DH,Can you express mail it to me?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


>



.......forecast.........stormy times ahead??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Posting Under The Influence





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> PUI= posting under the influence



Oh!  



turtlebug said:


>



YIKES!!!


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> .......forecast.........stormy times ahead??



blue,looks like my office today when Boss finally cornered me up!~


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Now you know Doug doesn't mop.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what I'm eating... apple dumplings with vanilla bean ice cream.



bet he is a fast learner....
Didja warm the apple dumplins before you put the ice cream on top??


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 16, 2010)

It's thunder-bumping something fierce here. Lightning and all but just a drizzle. 

I wish it would go ahead and storm so I could sleep good. 

At least until I have to get up at 3.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> PUI= posting under the influence



you have a PM


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> blue,looks like my office today when Boss finally cornered me up!~



I know the feelin'


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Guess what I'm eating... apple dumplings with vanilla bean ice cream.



You ain't the only one with a droolin problem now


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Now you know Doug doesn't mop.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what I'm eating... apple dumplings with vanilla bean ice cream.


Now that sounds good!!
Boy oh boy you hand more sense then me



wickedjester said:


> Hey T-Bug!
> 
> DH,Can you express mail it to me?



AIr mail coming at ya


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Where from?????????



The apple dumplings I made and the ice cream came from walmart.


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I know the feelin'



You get chewed too?

Seems he doesnt like me laying outta work.Doesnt matter that I work 70-80 hours a week,take one stinkin day and wham


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> .......forecast.........stormy times ahead??



Not a cloud in the sky up this way and lets keep it that way


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Now that sounds good!!
> Boy oh boy you hand more sense then me
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks dh!

You are the best


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Good to hear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a close call but I made it through the woods and over the hills.  Electrolytes, rest, a guard at my door, and sleep.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It was a close call but I made it through the woods and over the hills.  Electrolytes, rest, a guard at my door, and sleep.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Didja warm the apple dumplins before you put the ice cream on top??



Of course!!!! 



Capt Quirk said:


> You ain't the only one with a droolin problem now


----------



## wickedjester (Jun 16, 2010)

Nite Yall

Happy driveling

Ima try and get some sleep.Ambien take me away!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Not a cloud in the sky up this way and lets keep it that way


It is just rumbling down here, could use a little rain.


wickedjester said:


> You get chewed too?
> 
> Seems he doesnt like me laying outta work.Doesnt matter that I work 70-80 hours a week,take one stinkin day and wham


not really getting chewed as much as dealing with all the backstabbin' and drama.......got to love the Big House....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Of course!!!!


 Sweeeet...... there is hope for you yet!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Nite Yall
> 
> Happy driveling
> 
> Ima try and get some sleep.Ambien take me away!


Night!



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> It is just rumbling down here, could use a little rain.
> 
> not really getting chewed as much as dealing with all the backstabbin' and drama.......got to love the Big House....



Nice and wet hear still! so yall can have it


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Sweeeet...... there is hope for you yet!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> not really getting chewed as much as dealing with all the backstabbin' and drama.......got to love the Big House....



Yall got a lot of this going on too?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Yall got a lot of this going on too?



 Why that very bust is sitting at the entrance to the lounge....... with a spotlight shining on it 24/7!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Yall got a lot of this going on too?



He's not there when we set up in the morning. It's scary trying to build my bypass machine circuit while listening to the she-woman man haters club. I try to stay in the corner and be quiet.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> He's not there when we set up in the morning. It's scary trying to build my bypass machine circuit while listening to the she-woman man haters club. I try to stay in the corner and be quiet.



AMEN BROTHER!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Why that very bust is sitting at the entrance to the lounge....... with a spotlight shining on it 24/7!!!!





rhbama3 said:


> He's not there when we set up in the morning. It's scary trying to build my bypass machine circuit while listening to the she-woman man haters club. I try to stay in the corner and be quiet.




Trust me, I work with all women, two of whom are pregnant. 

I know of what you speak.  

I try to stay neutral and talk about shooting fat sows all day long.   

You'd think they'd get the message by now.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Trust me, I work with all women, two of whom are pregnant.
> 
> I know of what you speak.
> 
> ...



Hopefully they dont think you are talkin about them

That was just wrong sorry


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hopefully they dont think you are talkin about them
> 
> That was just wrong sorry



Hopefully, they're realize I am.  


You have no idea.  No idea


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

that was funny as heck


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hopefully, they're realize I am.
> 
> 
> You have no idea.  No idea



>>>>----------->


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hopefully, they're realize I am.
> 
> 
> You have no idea.  No idea



Go steamroller.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hopefully they dont think you are talkin about them
> 
> That was just wrong sorry



actually, it prolly keeps them in line. 
If Bugsy ain't happy, ain't nobody gonna be happy. Pregnant is bad enough, but when they get back from maternity leave they'll be playing the new mommy sympathy card. I think TBug will get them back up to speed quickly.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hopefully, they're realize I am.
> 
> 
> You have no idea.  No idea





rhbama3 said:


> actually, it prolly keeps them in line.
> If Bugsy ain't happy, ain't nobody gonna be happy. Pregnant is bad enough, but when they get back from maternity leave they'll be playing the new mommy sympathy card. I think TBug will get them back up to speed quickly.



Thats what they needsometimes though


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

You oughta come to our Big House...... set up a couple of pans of food for the hog trough and they come outta every corner of the room!!!!! like huntin over a baited field.....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> He's not there when we set up in the morning. It's scary trying to build my bypass machine circuit while listening to the she-woman man haters club. I try to stay in the corner and be quiet.



How'd that commercial go?....

Smart...very smart.


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2010)

man i had the weed wacker throw a tiny rock smack in my eye, hurts like heck.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> actually, it prolly keeps them in line.
> If Bugsy ain't happy, ain't nobody gonna be happy. Pregnant is bad enough, but when they get back from maternity leave they'll be playing the new mommy sympathy card. I think TBug will get them back up to speed quickly.



I won't be there when they get back.  

They have been reminded daily of how they've messed up the opening of bow season.  

They have also been reminded, daily, that their maternity leave is allowing me to build up more vacation time AND how it will be utilized upon their return from maternity  leave. 

All the way from the week before Christmas til the middle of January.  

I'm sorry, I'm not an uncaring soul when it comes to the birth of a child. I am however, an angry soul when the mother to be is only 26 and it's her FIFTH child by the THIRD different BABY DADDY, none of whom you are married to.     

OR you're 34 and it's your second child but the 6th for your BABY DADDY that you don't live with and he doesn't work or help to pay child support for any of them.   

I need a beer.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> man i had the weed wacker throw a tiny rock smack in my eye, hurts like heck.



Safety Glasses


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> man i had the weed wacker throw a tiny rock smack in my eye, hurts like heck.



You idjit!
Get you a pair of plastic eye shields. They sell them at the Dollar Store so buy a few pair. They've saved me a trip to the eye doc several times.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I won't be there when they get back.
> 
> They have been reminded daily of how they've messed up the opening of bow season.
> 
> ...



Here you go..... and another one on me


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> man i had the weed wacker throw a tiny rock smack in my eye, hurts like heck.



You're very lucky son. Had a piece of cherry come off a table saw and bust my left eye like a grape. It broke my orbit and sinus bones. I've been through major gut surgery, had 3 16d nails go in my knee, and shot a staple slap through a finger...that eye injury was by far the most painful thing I've had to endure.

Thank God for laser surgery.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> man i had the weed wacker throw a tiny rock smack in my eye, hurts like heck.



I got eyedrops I can send ya.  

Sorry slip, I know that hurts like heck. 




On second thought, where were your safety glasses young man?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You idjit!
> Get you a pair of plastic eye shields. They sell them at the Dollar Store so buy a few pair. They've saved me a trip to the eye doc several times.



well that is just too easy.....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Safety Glasses





rhbama3 said:


> You idjit!
> Get you a pair of plastic eye shields. They sell them at the Dollar Store so buy a few pair. They've saved me a trip to the eye doc several times.



What they said.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> You're very lucky son. Had a piece of cherry come off a table saw and bust my left eye like a grape. It broke my orbit and sinus bones. I've been through major gut surgery, had 3 16d nails go in my knee, and shot a staple slap through a finger...that eye injury was by far the most painful thing I've had to endure.
> 
> Thank God for laser surgery.



so.......is your nickname Lucky??


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I won't be there when they get back.
> 
> They have been reminded daily of how they've messed up the opening of bow season.
> 
> ...



NEED to quit whining and go to sleep.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I need a beer.



How bout I kill 1 fer ya


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> The apple dumplings I made and the ice cream came from walmart.





slip said:


> man i had the weed wacker throw a tiny rock smack in my eye, hurts like heck.





When you come to the Blast, I`m gonna personally hand you a pair of really nice, really sporty lookin` safety-shootin` glasses. And you best wear em...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> You're very lucky son. Had a piece of cherry come off a table saw and bust my left eye like a grape. It broke my orbit and sinus bones. I've been through major gut surgery, had 3 16d nails go in my knee, and shot a staple slap through a finger...that eye injury was by far the most painful thing I've had to endure.
> 
> Thank God for laser surgery.


Mental note- do NOT work with Sweetwater!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> so.......is your nickname Lucky??



Actually...yeah...

Doing carpenter/cabinet/exhibit work for 26 years...I consider myself very lucky to still have all my fangers.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Mental note- do NOT work with Sweetwater!



I'll 2nd that


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 16, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> NEED to quit whining and go to sleep.



Take that dadgumed cheeken mask off and quit stawkin me!   


You'll see me this weekend.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> man i had the weed wacker throw a tiny rock smack in my eye, hurts like heck.



kid you best wear some safety glasses I know your dad can get you a pair free at work


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> man i had the weed wacker throw a tiny rock smack in my eye, hurts like heck.



Ouch!!! 

Hey, remember you told me that you wanted Carter to introduce himself to you. Well, if you go back, you'll see what he had to say about that. 



turtlebug said:


> I won't be there when they get back.
> 
> They have been reminded daily of how they've messed up the opening of bow season.
> 
> ...



I don't even drink beer and I need one now. 



Sweetwater said:


> You're very lucky son. Had a piece of cherry come off a table saw and bust my left eye like a grape. It broke my orbit and sinus bones. I've been through major gut surgery, had 3 16d nails go in my knee, and shot a staple slap through a finger...that eye injury was by far the most painful thing I've had to endure.
> 
> Thank God for laser surgery.



OUCH OUCH OUCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Actually...yeah...
> 
> Doing carpenter/cabinet/exhibit work for 26 years...I consider myself very lucky to still have all my fangers.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey jurzie I like that new avvy


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Actually...yeah...
> 
> Doing carpenter/cabinet/exhibit work for 26 years...I consider myself very lucky to still have all my fangers.



I thought carpenter was Indian for missing fangers


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> When you come to the Blast, I`m gonna personally hand you a pair of really nice, really sporty lookin` safety-shootin` glasses. And you best wear em...



You're gonna bring me some safety glasses?


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 16, 2010)

hows it going ya'll.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Take that dadgumed cheeken mask off and quit stawkin me!
> 
> 
> You'll see me this weekend.



Forgot to tell ya we cancelled.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 16, 2010)

Question: What do ya'll collect and why?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

here comes the rain......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You're gonna bring me some safety glasses?



you just need a bib saltlicker....


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Ouch!!!
> 
> Hey, remember you told me that you wanted Carter to introduce himself to you. Well, if you go back, you'll see what he had to say about that.
> 
> ...



who is carter


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You're gonna bring me some safety glasses?





I`ll bring you a pair too!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> hows it going ya'll.



feel like a truck with the tag br549-151 ran me over, but at least I remember why I raise chickens and not hawgs


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 16, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Forgot to tell ya we cancelled.



Okay. 

I'll eat all those pecan pies and tater salad by myself.     




That orange pound cake is gonna be darned good!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Question: What do ya'll collect and why?



looks like junk cars if ya see the yard


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Okay.
> 
> I'll eat all those pecan pies and tater salad by myself.
> 
> ...



On second thought.................See ya Saturday MORNING.


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Safety Glasses


NOW you remind me.


rhbama3 said:


> You idjit!
> Get you a pair of plastic eye shields. They sell them at the Dollar Store so buy a few pair. They've saved me a trip to the eye doc several times.


i have some, for when i go to the gun range....just didnt think about it at the time.


turtlebug said:


> I got eyedrops I can send ya.
> 
> Sorry slip, I know that hurts like heck.
> 
> ...


by my gun safe..


bluegrassbowhntr said:


> well that is just too easy.....


way to easy...gotta do things the hard/painful way the first time...


Nicodemus said:


> When you come to the Blast, I`m gonna personally hand you a pair of really nice, really sporty lookin` safety-shootin` glasses. And you best wear em...


 i've got like 3 pairs....just never crossed my mind...was too worried about mixing gas for the stupid thing.


Sweetwater said:


> You're very lucky son. Had a piece of cherry come off a table saw and bust my left eye like a grape. It broke my orbit and sinus bones. I've been through major gut surgery, had 3 16d nails go in my knee, and shot a staple slap through a finger...that eye injury was by far the most painful thing I've had to endure.
> 
> Thank God for laser surgery.



dadgum dude


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey jurzie I like that new avvy



Yeah me to.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Okay.
> 
> I'll eat all those pecan pies and tater salad by myself.
> 
> ...



ooooo, sounds like I need to make a roadtrip South and take a couple of them pies offn' your hands


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Question: What do ya'll collect and why?





Indian arrowheads, knives, and handmade treasures made by friends.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Question: What do ya'll collect and why?



Dust....cuz it's all I can afford.

Actually...I like WW2 memorabilia cuz my grandpa was killed in the war. I got his medals, medic kit, flag, and I correspond with the dutch family that adopted his grave.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> who is carter



Carter is my youngest son! 



Nicodemus said:


> I`ll bring you a pair too!



Well, you quoted me too, just wondering.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah me to.



me third as well


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> looks like junk cars if ya see the yard


Whatcha got??? 


BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah me to.



Ty, ty, ty....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Actually...yeah...
> 
> Doing carpenter/cabinet/exhibit work for 26 years...I consider myself very lucky to still have all my fangers.



you left out:
-Fell outta deer stand( actually the stand came down with me. squirrel chewed thru ratchet strap).
- scalpel into foot, fingers, hands
- fishhooks in fingers, palms, arms, chest, belly, and back
- blew fire ants off bare foot with pressure washer( skin grew back)
- lots of falls in woods
-lots of dings, bruises, concussions, etc.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 16, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> On second thought.................See ya Saturday MORNING.



Why morning if we're eating lunch?   





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ooooo, sounds like I need to make a roadtrip South and take a couple of them pies offn' your hands




You know you got the hookup Timmaybluegrassbowhawtness!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I thought carpenter was Indian for missing fangers



Yeah...you should see what a shaper does to fingers.....ugh.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Question: What do ya'll collect and why?



Nothing.... Because I eventually get tired of what I'm collecting and get rid of whatever it is...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> NOW you remind me.
> 
> i have some, for when i go to the gun range....just didnt think about it at the time.
> 
> ...



yea i was using a weed eater in shorts (i no smart)it slung a peice of glass into the side of my calf


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Question: What do ya'll collect and why?


I have a collection of arrowheads, spear tips, rings, and coins from roughly 3rd century Rome. I just like old war relics


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Whatcha got???
> 
> 
> Ty, ty, ty....



84 4-door Caprice
96 GT Hoss
59 Ford stepside
86 Nissan 4X4 huntin truk
87 Corolla
95 Explorer
96 Navajo
and a 76 Ranchero in the shop
plus a 75 Torino parts car



NO THE YELLAR CAR AVVY


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you left out:
> -Fell outta deer stand( actually the stand came down with me. squirrel chewed thru ratchet strap).
> - scalpel into foot, fingers, hands
> - fishhooks in fingers, palms, arms, chest, belly, and back
> ...



Dang Robert...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you left out:
> -Fell outta deer stand( actually the stand came down with me. squirrel chewed thru ratchet strap).
> - scalpel into foot, fingers, hands
> - fishhooks in fingers, palms, arms, chest, belly, and back
> ...






CAN'T



BREATHE!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Nothing.... Because I eventually get tired of what I'm collecting and get rid of whatever it is...



BBQ is a rib, chicken, and steak bone collector.........cause cleaning off them bones is the best part of makin that kind of collection.....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> CAN'T
> 
> 
> 
> BREATHE!



Me either.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> -blew fire ants off bare foot with pressure washer( skin grew back)



quick we need an IQ test to verify operator


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Question: What do ya'll collect and why?



i collect coins and rocks


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Indian arrowheads, knives, and handmade treasures made by friends.


I'd love to see your knives....


Hankus said:


> 84 4-door Caprice
> 96 GT Hoss
> 59 Ford stepside
> 86 Nissan 4X4 huntin truk
> ...


Oooook hhmmm someone has an obsession with cars. My next question is..... which ONE works??


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Slip..... Carter wants to say hey to you......
> 
> z      t cc            m mk, uhjghjbn ,m bvn ,  4qasd]\/


i agree little dude, i agree.


deerehauler said:


> wow slip are you gonna let him bad mouth you like that





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey, remember you told me that you wanted Carter to introduce himself to you. Well, if you go back, you'll see what he had to say about that.





YaraG. said:


> Question: What do ya'll collect and why?


feathers, knives, guns, rocks, and some other things...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i collect coins and rocks



What kinda rocks???


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

Next dang time my woman brings me a COSMO...she best put cherries in it.

Here's my mancard....I like cosmos...sue me.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

hmmmmmmmm..... 

What yall up to this evenin?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> CAN'T
> 
> 
> 
> BREATHE!



Like i said it grew back. I only lost two layers of skin .
How was i to know that a foot high still wasn't far enough back?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'd love to see your knives....
> 
> Oooook hhmmm someone has an obsession with cars. My next question is..... which ONE works??



84 runs but needs glass
Hoss needs tires
59 is in process of gettin a heart and lung transplant
Nissan is waitin on huntin season, but I think a motor is in order
Corolla is the daily
Navajo is parts for Explorer


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> What kinda rocks???



anything thats difrent from others ive got one that was some kind of volcanic rock with a peice of some kind of crystal so one day i got bored and cut it open it was full of quartz


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hmmmmmmmm.....
> 
> What yall up to this evenin?



Howdy snowy and NUTTIN


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> i agree little dude, i agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you left out:
> -Fell outta deer stand( actually the stand came down with me. squirrel chewed thru ratchet strap).
> - scalpel into foot, fingers, hands
> - fishhooks in fingers, palms, arms, chest, belly, and back
> ...





Sweetwater said:


> Next dang time my woman brings me a COSMO...she best put cherries in it.
> 
> Here's my mancard....I like cosmos...sue me.



Do them things have alcohol....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hmmmmmmmm.....
> 
> What yall up to this evenin?





rhbama3 said:


> Like i said it grew back. I only lost two layers of skin .
> How was i to know that a foot high still wasn't far enough back?



I understand Robert...when them (redacted) get on ya....you want them off by any means necessary.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Question: What do ya'll collect and why?



fishing poles.....andwomen


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> anything thats difrent from others ive got one that was some kind of volcanic rock with a peice of some kind of crystal so one day i got bored and cut it open it was full of quartz





That sounds like a druzy quartz crystal. You find them in some of our local Coastal Plains chert deposits too.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Do them things have alcohol....



When I make em they do.

Absoluuuuuuute.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> anything thats difrent from others ive got one that was some kind of volcanic rock with a peice of some kind of crystal so one day i got bored and cut it open it was full of quartz



GRAVES MOUNTAIN  DUDE They have a few days a year where you can go up and they got some awesome mineral deposits (Kyanite)


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Like i said it grew back. I only lost two layers of skin .
> How was i to know that a foot high still wasn't far enough back?



Dis iz why we wuvz u!   

Night Wobbert-Woo!  Hugs and sugars to Bubbette, Sammy, Sophie, Woozer, Jenn, Alli and the Koi.  

Goodnight everyone.  Yall have a good'un!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That sounds like a druzy quartz crystal. You find them in some of our local Coastal Plains chert deposits too.



cool ive got some rose quartz and lots of flint and some quartz that is dark purple


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy snowy and NUTTIN



Heya Hankus... aint dat the truth!

Just waitin on steaks to thaw a bit more, then time to cook  

Thinkin I might wade da creek  tonight  though a blender would let me make pina coladas  hmmmmm decisions, decisions!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

TGattis said:


> fishing poles.....andwomen



Yeah...you were tellin me about them one time...

Do elaborate.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> GRAVES MOUNTAIN  DUDE They have a few days a year where you can go up and they got some awesome mineral deposits (Kyanite)



cool


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> cool ive got some rose quartz and lots of flint and some quartz that is dark purple



Dark purple quartz? I`d like to see that.  Wonder if I could make a point out of it?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Dis iz why we wuvz u!
> 
> Night Wobbert-Woo!  Hugs and sugars to Bubbette, Sammy, Sophie, Woozer, Jenn, Alli and the Koi.
> 
> Goodnight everyone.  Yall have a good'un!



Night t-bug.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Dis iz why we wuvz u!
> 
> Night Wobbert-Woo!  Hugs and sugars to Bubbette, Sammy, Sophie, Woozer, Jenn, Alli and the Koi.
> 
> Goodnight everyone.  Yall have a good'un!



Night BugsySista


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> though a blender would let me make pina coladas  hmmmmm decisions, decisions!!!



wimmins 
Wat you need is whisky wid a beer chaser


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Uncle Quack would be proud of little Grumpy! He's learned beer gibberish!



I gave Carter a sip of beer when nobody wuz lookin...

Dawn and I fell in love with those 2 well behaved chillun!!




Seth carter said:


> yea i was using a weed eater in shorts (i no smart)it slung a peice of glass into the side of my calf





You're 100% right, u no smart...


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey Snowbabe....your cooking steaks at 9:45 at night?????

Save me a bite....I'll get it from ya in about 5 days...


Time to call it an evening see if sleepin in a motel alone is gonna be happening...


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Dark purple quartz? I`d like to see that.  Wonder if I could make a point out of it?



smoky quartz maybe?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hmmmmmmmm.....
> 
> What yall up to this evenin?


Evenin snowy


Hankus said:


> 84 runs but needs glass
> Hoss needs tires
> 59 is in process of gettin a heart and lung transplant
> Nissan is waitin on huntin season, but I think a motor is in order
> ...


Jeez louise.... Step back from the pile of incomplete tasks and make money off of it (EBAY). I started today condensing my shoe collection.... it was hard but I did it.


Seth carter said:


> anything thats difrent from others ive got one that was some kind of volcanic rock with a peice of some kind of crystal so one day i got bored and cut it open it was full of quartz


Got any amethyst?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're 100% right, u no smart...



aint it the truth


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hmmmmmmmm.....
> 
> What yall up to this evenin?



Hey Snowy!!! I'm doing nothing at all. 



rhbama3 said:


> Like i said it grew back. I only lost two layers of skin .
> How was i to know that a foot high still wasn't far enough back?



 You done that? To yourself? 



Hankus said:


> 84 runs but needs glass
> Hoss needs tires
> 59 is in process of gettin a heart and lung transplant
> Nissan is waitin on huntin season, but I think a motor is in order
> ...



WOW!!! 



turtlebug said:


> Dis iz why we wuvz u!
> 
> Night Wobbert-Woo!  Hugs and sugars to Bubbette, Sammy, Sophie, Woozer, Jenn, Alli and the Koi.
> 
> Goodnight everyone.  Yall have a good'un!



Night!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 16, 2010)

TGattis said:


> fishing poles.....andwomen





TGattis said:


> Hey Snowbabe....your cooking steaks at 9:45 at night?????
> 
> Save me a bite....I'll get it from ya in about 5 days...
> 
> ...



Call one of your collections.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> smoky quartz maybe?





Might be. Didn`t think of that...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Jeez louise.... Step back from the pile of incomplete tasks and make money off of it (EBAY). I started today condensing my shoe collection.... it was hard but I did it.



wouldnt of bought em if I didnt want em sold a few but I plan on keepin most of them for their lives


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Dis iz why we wuvz u!
> 
> Night Wobbert-Woo!  Hugs and sugars to Bubbette, Sammy, Sophie, Woozer, Jenn, Alli and the Koi.
> 
> Goodnight everyone.  Yall have a good'un!



Night, Bugsy!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

Bbl


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heya Hankus... aint dat the truth!
> 
> Just waitin on steaks to thaw a bit more, then time to cook
> 
> Thinkin I might wade da creek  tonight  though a blender would let me make pina coladas  hmmmmm decisions, decisions!!!



Make coladas then wade the creek....

Evenin snowy.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Call one of your collections.....




laff it up.....I know where you live......ever had someone knockin on the door at 3am cause they wanted to talk and eat at an all night diner?

Keep it up you may find out what thats like....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Bbl



ok brh hb


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gave Carter a sip of beer when nobody wuz lookin...
> 
> Dawn and I fell in love with those 2 well behaved chillun!!



   No wonder he slept so good that night!

Thank you!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hmmmmmmmm.....
> 
> What yall up to this evenin?



He ya Snowy


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay full belly from a little BBQ


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wouldnt of bought em if I didnt want em sold a few but I plan on keepin most of them for their lives


That's dedication.....


TGattis said:


> laff it up.....I know where you live......ever had someone knockin on the door at 3am cause they wanted to talk and eat at an all night diner?
> 
> Keep it up you may find out what thats like....



Notice how he logged off before I could answer right.... that's cause his behind is shakin in his boots.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gave Carter a sip of beer when nobody wuz lookin...



Quack.......can I get a hot toddie?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> That's dedication.....
> 
> 
> Notice how he logged off before I could answer right.... that's cause his behind is shakin in his boots.



Uh huh...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Quack.......can I get a hot toddie?



What's a hot toddie?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> That's dedication.....
> 
> 
> Notice how he logged off before I could answer right.... that's cause his behind is shakin in his boots.





Sweetwater said:


> Uh huh...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Dark purple quartz? I`d like to see that.  Wonder if I could make a point out of it?



not big enuf wish it was  tho that would look awsome


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

The threads moving too fast, so:
Howdy, Snowbabe!
Yara, I collect:
-plastic model kits of WW2 aircraft and armor( 200ish)
-lead jig molds( 50ish)
- and I'm always looking for Shimano Aero magnumlite ultralight spinning rods( not really a collector, I use them and just consider them the finest crappie rods ever made)


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's a hot toddie?



whiskey, honey, lemon juice.......


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh yeah... on the collecting. I guess you could say I collect purses. Any kind... I love them all.  Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside when I get a new one.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> whiskey, honey, lemon juice.......



Oh! Thanks! Dang, you're just teaching me all kinds of words tonight.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Oh! Thanks! Dang, you're just teaching me all kinds of words tonight.



 i am just a walkin dictionary


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2010)

insane thunder, lightning, wind, and rain....again...for the 3rd night in a row.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2010)

looked kinda like this bit more worn down with outthe points


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Question: What do ya'll collect and why?



I forgot the alcohol wall


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2010)

What the......Heck????? Computer probs.

Howdy All !!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

Hoooowdeeee Jeff.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What the......Heck????? Computer probs.
> 
> Howdy All !!!



Howdy Jeff


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What the......Heck????? Computer probs.
> 
> Howdy All !!!



Jeff!!!!  pull up a chair and stay for a bit


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> i am just a walkin dictionary



uh huh.....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2010)

What up???

My AC blower is about to bite the dust....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What the......Heck????? Computer probs.
> 
> Howdy All !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What up???
> 
> My AC blower is about to bite the dust....



hate it fer ya


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi




Evening W2H!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> What up???
> 
> My AC blower is about to bite the dust....



 I am so sorry to hear that that would stink


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hate it fer ya


 


deerehauler said:


> Evening W2H!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bearings are going out, sounds like it's about to fall through the ceiling. AC guy can't get out here til friday. The unit is under warranty but that doesn't cover the outrageous labor rates..


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi



Howdy.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What up???
> 
> My AC blower is about to bite the dust....



What up?

Ruh roh...you gotta good ac man?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Hoooowdeeee Jeff.





deerehauler said:


> Howdy Jeff




Hey Sweetwater and dh.....just got back in town.

What's been happenin'???


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wimmins
> Wat you need is whisky wid a beer chaser




variety  



TGattis said:


> Hey Snowbabe....your cooking steaks at 9:45 at night?????
> 
> Save me a bite....I'll get it from ya in about 5 days...
> 
> ...


yup, they'll be done in bout 15 minutes 


Hooked On Quack said:


> I gave Carter a sip of beer when nobody wuz lookin...
> 
> Dawn and I fell in love with those 2 well behaved chillun!!
> 
> ...


Hey Quack 


YaraG. said:


> Evenin snowy
> 
> Jeez louise.... Step back from the pile of incomplete tasks and make money off of it (EBAY). I started today condensing my shoe collection.... it was hard but I did it.
> 
> Got any amethyst?


Evenin Yara!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Snowy!!! I'm doing nothing at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Sista!  Iz still cookin 



Sweetwater said:


> Make coladas then wade the creek....
> 
> Evenin snowy.


oh my, don't think that'd turn out too well 



deerehauler said:


> He ya Snowy


Hey DJ 



rhbama3 said:


> The threads moving too fast, so:
> Howdy, Snowbabe!
> Yara, I collect:
> -plastic model kits of WW2 aircraft and armor( 200ish)
> ...


Hey Wingman! 


Jeff C. said:


> What the......Heck????? Computer probs.
> 
> Howdy All !!!


JEFFFFFFFFFFF!!! Where you been?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> i am just a walkin dictionary



I'll have to remember that! 



Jeff C. said:


> What the......Heck????? Computer probs.
> 
> Howdy All !!!



HEY JEFFC!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Howdy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Same guys that put it in when the house was built, but I'm not crazy about their rates... You know a Carrier rep?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What up???
> 
> My AC blower is about to bite the dust....


Sounds like you need to be on the phone with somebody!!

Good evening folks!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi


Sup Bobby 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> What up???
> 
> My AC blower is about to bite the dust....



Hey Bro 

hate it for ya, aint no fun


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

HEY YARA



Hankus said:


> wouldnt of bought em if I didnt want em sold a few but I plan on keepin most of them for their lives



84 was grandmas
59 was my first truk
Hoss cause you always regret sellin em
Explorer was moms forever and the one I learned to drive a stick
Ranchero was dads and I caint hav his Hoss


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bearings are going out, sounds like it's about to fall through the ceiling. AC guy can't get out here til friday. The unit is under warranty but that doesn't cover the outrageous labor rates..



Well hopefully it holds out till then may be annoying but long as its still keepin it halfway cool


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like you need to be on the phone with somebody!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!



Hey Mitch  How yall doin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Quack.......can I get a hot toddie?



You got it Slim, one hot tamalya coming up...




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Oh yeah... on the collecting. I guess you could say I collect purses. Any kind... I love them all.  Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside when I get a new one.




You kin to Dawn, it's purses, and shoes with her, and they ain't cheap neither!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista!  Iz still cookin



Hey my SweetiePieSista!  Whatcha cookin? I made chicken and dumplins tonight. But I cheated, I used canned biscuits.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What up???
> 
> My AC blower is about to bite the dust....



Think cool thoughts.....


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like you need to be on the phone with somebody!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!



Evening Mitch!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like you need to be on the phone with somebody!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!



RB


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Think cool thoughts.....



2 winder units in a 12x20 room when mine went out couple years back


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2010)

Good luck with the AC, Hugh! Hope it holds out till the repair guy gets there!

I'm headed to bed. Got a long day again tomorrow. Night all!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch  How yall doin


Hey Snowy!!...Doing good!!.....trying to stay cool as much as possible!!......I see where you have moved over to the night shift!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good luck with the AC, Hugh! Hope it holds out till the repair guy gets there!
> 
> I'm headed to bed. Got a long day again tomorrow. Night all!



Alrighty then take it easy


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like you need to be on the phone with somebody!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!



Hey Mitch!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> You kin to Dawn, it's purses, and shoes with her, and they ain't cheap neither!!



Funny you say that... Dawn looks a lot like an Aunt of mine.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. Got a long day again tomorrow. Night all!



nite bamer


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good luck with the AC, Hugh! Hope it holds out till the repair guy gets there!
> 
> I'm headed to bed. Got a long day again tomorrow. Night all!



gonna need a lot of coffee tomorrow!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey my SweetiePieSista!  Whatcha cookin? I made chicken and dumplins tonight. But I cheated, I used canned biscuits.


 I GAVE you my recipe for em last night!!!   Woman, I guess Iz just gonna hafta get down there and show you how its done 


rhbama3 said:


> Good luck with the AC, Hugh! Hope it holds out till the repair guy gets there!
> 
> I'm headed to bed. Got a long day again tomorrow. Night all!


Night Wingman! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!...Doing good!!.....trying to stay cool as much as possible!!......I see where you have moved over to the night shift!!



Yup, for now  Gonna try and get the kids on it for a few weeks, once then come back from stayin with everyone else  so we can take em out and yote hunt a few nights


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Evening Mitch!


Howdy DJ!!



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> RB


Timmmaaayy!!.........you ever get that pool straightened out??



rhbama3 said:


> Good luck with the AC, Hugh! Hope it holds out till the repair guy gets there!
> 
> I'm headed to bed. Got a long day again tomorrow. Night all!


G'night Bama!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Mitch!!!


Hey Karen!!........You ever get it all figured out??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Jeff!!!!  pull up a chair and stay for a bit



Thank ya Kentucky....Might have to go get a nibble here directly though....haven't eaten yet



rhbama3 said:


> uh huh.....



Howdy bammer!!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What up???
> 
> My AC blower is about to bite the dust....



Hey Amiiiiigoooo!!! mine froze up last week, fortunately all I needed was freon...



Hankus said:


>



 Hankus



SnowHunter said:


> variety
> 
> 
> yup, they'll be done in bout 15 minutes
> ...




Snowyyyyyy...How are you??? Charlotte & Raleigh



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'll have to remember that!
> 
> 
> 
> HEY JEFFC!!!!!!!!!!




Heyyyyy SGG......good to be back with everyone here!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!...Doing good!!.....trying to stay cool as much as possible!!......I see where you have moved over to the night shift!!



And she is fitting in just great!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Timmaaayy!!.........you ever get that pool straightened out??


Got my best pool girl workin on it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good luck with the AC, Hugh! Hope it holds out till the repair guy gets there!
> 
> I'm headed to bed. Got a long day again tomorrow. Night all!



Dang....didn't realize what time it was....Good Nite bama!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 16, 2010)

Nite folks...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup, for now  Gonna try and get the kids on it for a few weeks, once then come back from stayin with everyone else  so we can take em out and yote hunt a few nights


Cooler temps at night!!...Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Snowyyyyyy...How are you??? Charlotte & Raleigh


great here!!!   How you?  ahhh well, glad yer back! Was thinkin you got lost cuttin grass and ended up just ridin and cuttin 


deerehauler said:


> And she is fitting in just great!!



 


ohhhh steaks done


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Nite folks...



nite sweetH2O...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Nite folks...


Night SW!! 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Cooler temps at night!!...Sounds like a plan!!



oh yes, MUCH!  though the neighbors tend to frown on using power tools at 2am


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night SW!!
> 
> 
> oh yes, MUCH!  though the neighbors tend to frown on using power tools at 2am



Attach some headlights to them and then it makes it alright


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I GAVE you my recipe for em last night!!!   Woman, I guess Iz just gonna hafta get down there and show you how its done



Well, if it's the only way to getcha down this way.  They turned out really good. I used the good canned biscuits too. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Karen!!........You ever get it all figured out??



Yep... I'm not gonna get it. 



Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyy SGG......good to be back with everyone here!



I bet!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> And she is fitting in just great!!






bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Got my best pool girl workin on it


 Wish we had a pool!!



Sweetwater said:


> Nite folks...


G'night SW!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Attach some headlights to them and then it makes it alright





I'll just get me some of them kewl headlamps


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Nite folks...



Nite dude!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Cooler temps at night!!...Sounds like a plan!!



Hey Rutt!!!



SnowHunter said:


> great here!!!   How you?  ahhh well, glad yer back! Was thinkin you got lost cuttin grass and ended up just ridin and cuttin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually got on the mower for a little while this evenin' after I got home


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

yummm... red beans cooked w 2 onions, corn bread w/rotel hawt, steaks seasoned w/ salt, pepper, garlic powder and coffee.... not bad


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wish we had a pool!!



the pool is a pain.....but the help sure is fun


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nite dude!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just couldn't resist, could ya?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wish we had a pool!!
> 
> G'night SW!!


 
Hang on to your hat Mitch. Had a hornets nest of storms born around the house here and headed your way. Not sure if they'll hold their intensity, but if they do you're in for quite a light show..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night SW!!
> 
> 
> oh yes, MUCH!  though the neighbors tend to frown on using power tools at 2am





deerehauler said:


> Attach some headlights to them and then it makes it alright






SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yep... I'm not gonna get it.


It's only money!!......Just use some of Doug's overtime money!!..... after all he did put that Oragel on your toothbrush!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hang on to your hat Mitch. Had a hornets nest of storms born around the house here and headed your way. Not sure if they'll hold their intensity, but if they do you're in for quite a light show..



Like the one we're gettin up here? It sure is purty, LOTS of lightening


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Just couldn't resist, could ya?




No it wasn't that......well, I guess there was a few tall ones thumbin' their noses at me


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Like the one we're gettin up here? It sure is purty, LOTS of lightening



It's been about 90 here in Austin TX all week and no rain


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Like the one we're gettin up here? It sure is purty, LOTS of lightening



same here.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It's only money!!......Just use some of Doug's overtime money!!..... after all he did put that Oragel on your toothbrush!!



I'm trying to cut back on my "unnecessary" spending. Okay, I was _asked_ to. Alright I was _told_ to because we will be buying a house real soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2010)

All righty y'all.....I got to get something to eat...and see if I can figure out why I can't get on with the laptop:

Catch up with y'all later!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> All righty y'all.....I got to get something to eat...and see if I can figure out why I can't get on with the laptop:
> 
> Catch up with y'all later!!!!



Alright we will be here!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


>



Night


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> All righty y'all.....I got to get something to eat...and see if I can figure out why I can't get on with the laptop:
> 
> Catch up with y'all later!!!!



you gots lots of up to catch


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> No it wasn't that......well, I guess there was a few tall ones thumbin' their noses at me


 can't let em do that! 


Workin2Hunt said:


> It's been about 90 here in Austin TX all week and no rain


yuk, I _DESPISE_ Austin  


slip said:


> same here.


I shoulda got the video camera out to take a video... its pretty well stopped now.. just one here n there 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm trying to cut back on my "unnecessary" spending. Okay, I was _asked_ to. Alright I was _told_ to because we will be buying a house real soon.


woohooo Congrats Sista!!!  good luck!!!


Jeff C. said:


> All righty y'all.....I got to get something to eat...and see if I can figure out why I can't get on with the laptop:
> 
> Catch up with y'all later!!!!



Nighty night Jeff


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Rutt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got on the mower for a little while this evenin' after I got home


Howdy Jeff!!..........I feel like I have been living in your world!!........spent 2 1/2 hours on the mower this evening!!...........I just cut it last Saturday!!........Dang all this rain, and Bahia grass!!:



SnowHunter said:


> yummm... red beans cooked w 2 onions, corn bread w/rotel hawt, steaks seasoned w/ salt, pepper, garlic powder and coffee.... not bad


Sounds better than the hot dogs we had!!



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> the pool is a pain.....but the help sure is fun






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hang on to your hat Mitch. Had a hornets nest of storms born around the house here and headed your way. Not sure if they'll hold their intensity, but if they do you're in for quite a light show..


 Let me go look at a radar pic!! be back in a minute!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hang on to your hat Mitch. Had a hornets nest of storms born around the house here and headed your way. Not sure if they'll hold their intensity, but if they do you're in for quite a light show..



Great, that's what I need here at work...



Workin2Hunt said:


> It's been about 90 here in Austin TX all week and no rain



Hey Bobster, you been to any "shoe shows" around Austin??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds better than the hot dogs we had!!
> 
> :



 I can't cook for just two  Plenty of leftovers for yall


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm trying to cut back on my "unnecessary" spending. Okay, I was _asked_ to. Alright I was _told_ to because we will be buying a house real soon.


Besides there is that really cute pair of shoes, and Handbag you've really been wanting!!



Jeff C. said:


> All righty y'all.....I got to get something to eat...and see if I can figure out why I can't get on with the laptop:
> 
> Catch up with y'all later!!!!


Later Jeff!!



bluegrassbowhntr said:


>


G'night Tim!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Bobster, you been to any "shoe shows" around Austin??



I was told there were some good places on 6th st...I was told


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I can't cook for just two  Plenty of leftovers for yall



Hiya Snowbabe!!

You working backsides now??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I can't cook for just two  Plenty of leftovers for yall


Cooking for two has really been a big adjustment for us since Chris moved out!!.......If it wasn't so late I might would have took you up on that offer!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> woohooo Congrats Sista!!!  good luck!!!



Thanks!  I'm so excited. We will be going from 1300 sq ft to 2600 sq ft. We _really_ need the room. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Besides there is that really cute pair of shoes, and Handbag you've really been wanting!!



Yes, there is a cute pair of flip flops and an awesome handbag I've been wanting. But I'm resisting the urge.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I was told there were some good places on 6th st...I was told


And you ain't been there to check it out yet!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thanks!  I'm so excited. We will be going from 1300 sq ft to 2600 sq ft. We _really_ need the room.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is a cute pair of flip flops and an awesome handbag I've been wanting. But I'm resisting the urge.


Be Strong Girl!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 16, 2010)

Leapin' Lizzards, how's it going folkz? 
 We have a storm brewing here.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Snowbabe!!
> 
> You working backsides now??


I wish it was work, then at least I'd make some $$$  Just on a night shift schedule for a few weeks 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Cooking for two has really been a big adjustment for us since Chris moved out!!.......If it wasn't so late I might would have took you up on that offer!!


Yup, I don't hafta do this often...its strange  

 well, yall are always welcome up here  


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thanks!  I'm so excited. We will be going from 1300 sq ft to 2600 sq ft. We _really_ need the room.


 thats HUGE!!! Dang, I'd love 1300 sqft  2600 sq ft... ya aint gonna know what to do with all the extra room  We lived in a 1600 sqft for a few years.... when we first got there.... I didn't know where to put anything cuz it all looked so spread out  

500sqft is all we got right now


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> And you ain't been there to check it out yet!!



I know you find this hard to believe but I actually had to work..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Be Strong Girl!!



I'm tryin my best.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Leapin' Lizzards, how's it going folkz?
> We have a storm brewing here.



Heya Craig!!!  Yeah, it was up here not long ago 

How you been?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2010)

SWEEEET BABY JESUS!!!!!!!!  Gyah, ya'll on a ROLL!!!  Keep'em strai........... watch'em Snowy!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Leapin' Lizzards, how's it going folkz?
> We have a storm brewing here.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> SWEEEET BABY JESUS!!!!!!!!  Gyah, ya'll on a ROLL!!!  Keep'em strai........... watch'em Snowy!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Keebs said:


> SWEEEET BABY JESUS!!!!!!!!  Gyah, ya'll on a ROLL!!!  Keep'em strai........... watch'em Snowy!!!!!!!



 HEYAAAAAAAAAA Sista!!!!   I'll do my best  

nighty nite!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> HEYAAAAAAAAAA Sista!!!!   I'll do my best
> 
> nighty nite!!



Hi


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi



I said Hi to you earlier, and you ignored me!!!  








Hi Bobby!!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

Nite y'all I've got a plane to catch in the A.M. headin back to GA.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Nite y'all I've got a plane to catch in the A.M. headin back to GA.



Night! Have a safe flight!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Nite y'all I've got a plane to catch in the A.M. headin back to GA.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Leapin' Lizzards, how's it going folkz?
> We have a storm brewing here.



Evening Craig!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I know you find this hard to believe but I actually had to work..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> thats HUGE!!! Dang, I'd love 1300 sqft  2600 sq ft... ya aint gonna know what to do with all the extra room  We lived in a 1600 sqft for a few years.... when we first got there.... I didn't know where to put anything cuz it all looked so spread out
> 
> 500sqft is all we got right now



Doug's Dad and Stepmom are selling us their place real cheap. That's the only reason we are getting something bigger. The bad thing is we have to wait for and help them build their new place in the pecan orchard.  But that's just a small price to pay.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heya Craig!!!  Yeah, it was up here not long ago
> 
> How you been?


Been sweating today and now i am hungry.



Keebs said:


> SWEEEET BABY JESUS!!!!!!!!  Gyah, ya'll on a ROLL!!!  Keep'em strai........... watch'em Snowy!!!!!!!


See ya Keebs



Hankus said:


>


Hey Hank



deerehauler said:


> Evening Craig!


Say DJ, ya'll get any bad storms tonite?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 16, 2010)

Yo, Quack... who is the Babe du Jour in your avatar?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night! Have a safe flight!!





Hankus said:


>



Thanks Y'all



Hooked On Quack said:


>



What


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Been sweating today and now i am hungry.
> 
> See ya Keebs
> 
> ...



Nope got some black clouds bet never a rumble or drop one tonight


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


QUACKola.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Yo, Quack... who is the Babe du Jour in your avatar?



It's not his wife cuz she is hotter that the chick in the avatar


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Doug's Dad and Stepmom are selling us their place real cheap. That's the only reason we are getting something bigger. The bad thing is we have to wait for and help them build their new place in the pecan orchard.  But that's just a small price to pay.


Sweet!! 

And yer right, very small price to pay  


hogtrap44 said:


> Been sweating today and now i am hungry.


Nuttin like a good meal after a hard days work


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey Craig!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2010)

arrgghh


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

BRB Cheese cake break and a cup of joe with a little hazelnut creamer if there is any in the old fridgedair


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Sweet!!
> 
> And yer right, very small price to pay
> Nuttin like a good meal after a hard days work


You got that right!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Craig!!!!!!!


Hey Karen, how you and Tanner tonite?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I know you find this hard to believe but I actually had to work..


Yeah right!!............Work the Shoe Show!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm tryin my best.


Stay Strong!!

Alright folks........From the looks of things the old Windmill chaser has provided some good weather intel!!

We will prolly lose our internet connection shortly!!.........So I'm just going to go on ahead and say good night while I can!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> arrgghh


Bout time you got here Slip. Where you been at?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Yo, Quack... who is the Babe du Jour in your avatar?



That is Tiffany Amber Thiessen!!





hogtrap44 said:


> QUACKola.



Hiya HT!!




Workin2Hunt said:


> It's not his wife cuz she is hotter that the chick in the avatar



You working on brownie points already??   Safe travels bro!!




slip said:


> arrgghh



What is it lil bro??


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yeah right!!............Work the Shoe Show!!
> 
> Stay Strong!!
> 
> ...


Nite Mitch and be storm healthy ifn it's crankin up you're way.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> It's not his wife cuz she is hotter that the chick in the avatar


Suck up!!





























But Dawn is Hawt!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 16, 2010)

Never known of her, but seems nice. Wonder can she cook?





Hooked On Quack said:


> That is Tiffany Amber Thiessen!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 You must be back on nites.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 16, 2010)

Gotta go storm is too bad.


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Bout time you got here Slip. Where you been at?


watchin TV countin down the hour.

keep cool today? it was a tad warm!


Hooked On Quack said:


> What is it lil bro??



nuffin...sleepy and bored.
hows the first day back at work


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yeah right!!............Work the Shoe Show!!
> 
> Stay Strong!!
> 
> ...


Night Mitch!



Hooked On Quack said:


> That is Tiffany Amber Thiessen!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep that avatar up its pleasin on the eyes


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Gotta go storm is too bad.



Night Craig e safe!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2010)

Morning everyone that's still awake.

Gots to do some water totalizing right fast


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Morning everyone that's still awake.
> 
> Gots to do some water totalizing right fast



Morning and get to totalin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Never known of her, but seems nice. Wonder can she cook?
> 
> You must be back on nites.



She was the young hawt chick that played on "Saved by the Bell"!!





slip said:


> watchin TV countin down the hour.
> 
> keep cool today? it was a tad warm!
> 
> ...



So far good, looks/sounds like we got a serious storm brewing though...




deerehauler said:


> Night Mitch!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep that avatar up its pleasin on the eyes




She gets even hawter...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> arrgghh


Got yer eye patch on? 


deerehauler said:


> BRB Cheese cake break and a cup of joe with a little hazelnut creamer if there is any in the old fridgedair


you suck 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yeah right!!............Work the Shoe Show!!
> 
> Stay Strong!!
> 
> ...


Night Mitch 


hogtrap44 said:


> Gotta go storm is too bad.


Night Craig, be careful!



Jeff Raines said:


> Morning everyone that's still awake.
> 
> Gots to do some water totalizing right fast


Mornin Jeff!!


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Got yer eye patch on?



nah but it keeps watering.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> arrgghh



What's wrong?



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Karen, how you and Tanner tonite?



We're doing good. Tanner is sleeping away.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Stay Strong!!
> 
> Alright folks........From the looks of things the old Windmill chaser has provided some good weather intel!!
> 
> ...



I'm gonna try.  Good night!!!



Jeff Raines said:


> Morning everyone that's still awake.
> 
> Gots to do some water totalizing right fast



Hey Prankster!!!







HEY QUACK... Did you know Tiffani Amber had a baby? Wonder how pretty she is now?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You working on brownie points already??   Safe travels bro!!



You forget I don't need brownie points



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Suck up!!



And your point is


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

slip said:


> nah but it keeps watering.



Hope it feels better tomorrow.... might not be a bad idea to put a patch over it, really, for the night, help it heal up a bit better


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She gets even hawter...


I bet she does




SnowHunter said:


> you suck
> 
> :



What ya got to trade for a piece


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 16, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I bet she does
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatcha got in mind?  I can cook up most anything


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> HEY QUACK... Did you know Tiffani Amber had a baby? Wonder how pretty she is now?



Oh I bet she is one hot mama!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Whatcha got in mind?  I can cook up most anything



Well thats good cause I like and will eat about anything


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's wrong?



waiting for 12:40 so i can go to bed.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> waiting for 12:40 so i can go to bed.



why 1240


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> why 1240



Yeah?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Oh I bet she is one hot mama!



Puh-lease..... Make up and all can make anyone look good.  



slip said:


> waiting for 12:40 so i can go to bed.



Not much longer. I hope your eye feels better in the morning.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Puh-lease..... Make up and all can make anyone look good.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much longer. I hope your eye feels better in the morning.



I dont think she wears makeup


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> why 1240



cant lay down for two hours after i take my meds. and i took it 40 mins late tonight.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> cant lay down for two hours after i take my meds. and i took it 40 mins late tonight.



ohhh I got ya well you are almost there Plus gives ya longer to hang with us!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Oh yeah... on the collecting. I guess you could say I collect purses. Any kind... I love them all.  Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside when I get a new one.


I have a new Coach that I will never use and a Vitton as well. You are more than welcome to them, they are collecting dust in their bag. I have suitcases full of purses and totesss full off shoes.


Seth carter said:


> looked kinda like this bit more worn down with outthe points


That is purty but is it in your collection?


Hankus said:


> I forgot the alcohol wall


Explain please......


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I dont think she wears makeup



I think that's the funniest thing I've read all day.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Explain please......



that the wall where any empty bottles or cans of importance go (like if I never drank one before or it was a particular good party and that one was last call) plus the shot glasses and coozies reside there


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> that the wall where any empty bottles or cans of importance go (like if I never drank one before or it was a particular good party and that one was last call) plus the shot glasses and coozies reside there



How many you got already?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> that the wall where any empty bottles or cans of importance go (like if I never drank one before or it was a particular good party and that one was last call) plus the shot glasses and coozies reside there



I have a client that has a shot glass from just about every country... he travels too much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm dat babys daddy!!  And my Tiffani is STILL gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm dat babys daddy!!  And my Tiffani is STILL gorgeous!!!



I can agree with the latter half


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm dat babys daddy!!  And my Tiffani is STILL gorgeous!!!



In your dreams, Quack. Bwaaaahhhhhaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Bet that kid came out with a chicken mask on


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

......


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> ......



yup, same here.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hmmmmmm.....
> 
> View attachment 535265



HOQ must be wearing makeup for the camera..... Your right SGG it does make you look different



YaraG. said:


> ......





slip said:


> yup, same here.



Night you 2


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

What in the world is going on in here. I step out and ya'll think it romper room or sumfin.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> HOQ must be wearing makeup for the camera..... Your right SGG it does make you look different



I told ya!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What in the world is going on in here. I step out and ya'll think it romper room or sumfin.



I wont say who started all this mess but her I mean there initials is

SGG AKA Salt licker or pucker mouth!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I wont say who started all this mess but her I mean there initials is
> 
> SGG AKA Salt licker or pucker mouth!



Thats what I thought. Can't let off the chain none.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I wont say who started all this mess but her I mean there initials is
> 
> SGG AKA Salt licker or pucker mouth!





dougefresh said:


> Thats what I thought. Can't let off the chain none.



You two better go pick on someone your own size.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You two better go pick on someone your own size.



I dont have a clue what you are talkin bout


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You two better go pick on someone your own size.



Cause at least when someone your own size whoops ya,it's no so embarrassing


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You two better go pick on someone your own size.



What are you talkin bout. You are as wide as I am tall, doesn't that count.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hmmmmmm.....
> 
> View attachment 535265



Daaaaaaaaaang, I look GOOD!!!





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I told ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What are you talkin bout. You are as wide as I am tall, doesn't that count.





That ain't true!!  Karen is a sharp lookin lil thang!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What are you talkin bout. You are as wide as I am tall, doesn't that count.



Run for cover cause pans are gonna fly


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That ain't true!!  Karen is a sharp lookin lil thang!!



You sayin another hot mama!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I dont have a clue what you are talkin bout



That's what I thought. 



Jeff Raines said:


> Cause at least when someone your own size whoops ya,it's no so embarrassing



There ya go. 



dougefresh said:


> What are you talkin bout. You are as wide as I am tall, doesn't that count.







Hooked On Quack said:


> That ain't true!!  Karen is a sharp lookin lil thang!!



 Even though I know it's not true.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That ain't true!!  Karen is a sharp lookin lil thang!!


 
So is Mrs. HOQ.


What up DudeGlad we made that trip to Albany the other week. Hope ya'll had a awsome trip to the beach.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> You sayin another hot mama!



Without a doubt!!!




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's what I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is so true, both Dawn and I talked about how sharp you are, but then again she thinks Doug was cute too??




dougefresh said:


> So is Mrs. HOQ.
> 
> 
> What up DudeGlad we made that trip to Albany the other week. Hope ya'll had a awsome trip to the beach.



Ms Quack is OLD and washed up, you got the new and improved model!!

We did have a great week, go look at my thread in the Saltwater Forum!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Without a doubt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I just got done doing was hopin to see some beach pics. You stalkin me again. I'm thinkin we might head to the beach before this shutdown and after that I'm going to days.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> You sayin another hot mama!



You didn't know  Just kidding... I wish I was a hot mama!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Without a doubt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ms Quack is NOT old and washed up. 

Doug is cute! How do you think our boys got to be so cute?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 17, 2010)

Yall fussin bout da WOWs?  who's hind end am I gonna hafta whoop now? *taps foot*


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You didn't know  Just kidding... I wish I was a hot mama!!!



oh hush up there, Lil Miss Thang... youz a hawtie


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thats what I just got done doing was hopin to see some beach pics. You stalkin me again. I'm thinkin we might head to the beach before this shutdown and after that I'm going to days.



We're going to the beach???? 



SnowHunter said:


> Yall fussin bout da WOWs?  who's hind end am I gonna hafta whoop now? *taps foot*



Not mine!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> We're going to the beach????
> 
> 
> 
> Not mine!



You're a WOW, so you're protected


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You didn't know  Just kidding... I wish I was a hot mama!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From there Mama!!




SnowHunter said:


> Yall fussin bout da WOWs?  who's hind end am I gonna hafta whoop now? *taps foot*





Oooh, oooh, pick me, pick me!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> How do you think our boys got to be so cute?


From who ever there daddy is.



SnowHunter said:


> Yall fussin bout da WOWs?  who's hind end am I gonna hafta whoop now? *taps foot*


Me Me Me



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> We're going to the beach????


Did I put we.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2010)

Gotta make a run across the street to walmart.Puppy chow again.
Might hit the steak&shake for a strawberry milkshake


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oooh, oooh, pick me, pick me!!!


You gona hafta wait its my turn


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Gotta make a run across the street to walmart.Puppy chow again.
> Might hit the steak&shake for a strawberry milkshake



Dang you do alot of running. Gona be hard to run with a milkshake in one hand and dog food over your shoulder.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> From there Mama!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok... where ya want it? 


dougefresh said:


> From who ever there daddy is.
> 
> Me Me Me
> 
> ...


Nut uh  gotta take QuiltinSista to da beach first 






Jeff Raines said:


> Gotta make a run across the street to walmart.Puppy chow again.
> Might hit the steak&shake for a strawberry milkshake


oh bring me back a shake!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> oh hush up there, Lil Miss Thang... youz a hawtie



So are you!!! 



SnowHunter said:


> You're a WOW, so you're protected



Oh! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> From there Mama!!







dougefresh said:


> From who ever there daddy is.
> 
> Me Me Me
> 
> ...



Did you skip your Midol? You're not being very nice today.



Jeff Raines said:


> Gotta make a run across the street to walmart.Puppy chow again.
> Might hit the steak&shake for a strawberry milkshake



Run real fast!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Going to bed! Good night y'all!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> So are you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!


aww thanks Sista 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Going to bed! Good night y'all!!!



Nighty night!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> From who ever there daddy is.
> 
> Me Me Me
> 
> ...









dougefresh said:


> You gona hafta wait its my turn




We can share a whoopin???



SnowHunter said:


> ok... where ya want it?
> Nut uh  gotta take QuiltinSista to da beach first
> 
> 
> ...




All OVER!!




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Going to bed! Good night y'all!!!





Good night Karen!!  Don't let the Quack bugs bite!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Nut uh  gotta take QuiltinSista to da beach first


O K, if i hafta.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We can share a whoopin???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Careful, ya might get tingly 


dougefresh said:


> O K, if i hafta.


Show some enthusiasm, dang!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

[Sorry I was reading a memo about the mechanic killed up in MSP this week! sad incident right there!



Olay now back to the hawt mama's


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

Why come my first night back can't go smoothly??


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why come my first night back can't go smoothly??



Thats how it always works out!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Thats how it always works out!



Yeah, you're right, I'm soaked thru to my thong from the rain, and ain't NUTTIN gone right tonight!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We can share a whoopin???


I told you to wait your turn.... Misty



SnowHunter said:


> Show some enthusiasm, dang!






Hooked On Quack said:


> Why come my first night back can't go smoothly??


Well I sent a couple of BIG OL Gremlins your way, hope they are not causin to much trouble. Just give them a couple of them fiber bar and they will leave ya alone till 7...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Dang you do alot of running. Gona be hard to run with a milkshake in one hand and dog food over your shoulder.


That's how I stay in such fine shape


SnowHunter said:


> oh bring me back a shake!!!


Too late,didn't get the message in time


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Run real fast!!!


had to make it a quickie



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, you're right, I'm soaked thru to my thong from the rain, and ain't NUTTIN gone right tonight!!


Nice and smoooooth here tonight


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, you're right, I'm soaked thru to my thong from the rain, and ain't NUTTIN gone right tonight!!




Thong now there is a picture I did not need to go home with


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, you're right, I'm soaked thru to my thong from the rain, and ain't NUTTIN gone right tonight!!


Now I have that image in my head.



Jeff Raines said:


> That's how I stay in such fine shape
> 
> Too late,didn't get the message in time
> 
> ...





How many pups you still have left?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I told you to wait your turn.... Misty
> 
> 
> 
> Well I sent a couple of BIG OL Gremlins your way, hope they are not causin to much trouble. Just give them a couple of them fiber bar and they will leave ya alone till 7...



Why you always hatin on me, I ain't done nuttin to you???

You have a PM..




deerehauler said:


> Thong now there is a picture I did not need to go home with




You too have a text ...


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why you always hatin on me, I ain't done nuttin to you???
> 
> You have a PM..
> 
> ...


Your an easy target

I do
Check your E-mail.

I want a text.Or was it the one I sent you?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> How many pups you still have left?



Have 1 left to go,everyday when I feed them,it looks up with them sad beagle eyes that say"I thought Doug was coming to get me"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Your an easy target
> 
> I do
> Check your E-mail.
> ...



I dunno, I'm confuzzled...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2010)

Had a family stop in and bought 2 males Sunday eve.Yesterday the woman calls and asks if she can return one.Seems the puppies aren't "bonding" with the kids just want to play and fight with each other.
My wife says okay,but first separate the puppies for awhile and see how much whining you can take.
The woman called back later and said she'd keep both.


I treat my dogs as dogs.They are hunting dogs,not family members.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 17, 2010)

Night Yall!!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Yall!!!!



?????ya just have to get back up in a little bit


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

U





Hooked On Quack said:


> Why you always hatin on me, I ain't done nuttin to you???
> 
> You have a PM..
> 
> ...


never got it



SnowHunter said:


> Night Yall!!!!


Yep its that time for me to almost have a good night


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 17, 2010)

Mornin' driveby...... stopped in to say hey on my way to the coffee pogt...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 17, 2010)

Pogt is droid keyboard translation of pot.. mornin' folks


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Night yAll and Iam waiting on that text qUack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Pogt is droid keyboard translation of pot.. mornin' folks



Pot??  Did somebody say POT??




deerehauler said:


> Night yAll and Iam waiting on that text qUack



Sooooo, you really do wanna see me in a thong??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sooooo, you really do wanna see me in a thong??



Obviously he's been up waaaaaaay too long


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Have 1 left to go,everyday when I feed them,it looks up with them sad beagle eyes that say"I thought Doug was coming to get me"






Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, I'm confuzzled...


Now I am.


bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Mornin' driveby...... stopped in to say hey on my way to the coffee pogt...


Evenin Bro


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

mornin ya'll.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Now I am.
> Evenin Bro



I replied to your PM, never heard back, and now my feelings are hurt...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 17, 2010)

morning all you drivelers...thought I'd get one HI in before this one closed down for the day!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> mornin ya'll.....


Evnin



Hooked On Quack said:


> I replied to your PM, never heard back, and now my feelings are hurt...


I so sorrwwy. Don't bees mads wid mee.


I sent you an e-mail during the 3am shutdown explaining it. If you still have it in your sent box, send it again.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

yoyoyo.. what it is my dribblas?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yoyoyo.. what it is my dribblas?



mornin.... BBQRIBS with a side of slaw.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 17, 2010)

Somebody get some more ice this place is starting to melt real fast...

Oh and morning all


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Somebody get some more ice this place is starting to melt real fast...
> 
> Oh and morning all



mornin......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Ughhh, dead AC blower,,,,,,,,,,,,,HOT !!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> mornin......



Morning 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ughhh, dead AC blower,,,,,,,,,,,,,HOT !!!!



I'll get more ice for ya


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> mornin.... BBQRIBS with a side of slaw.



Mmmmmm.....Ribs......


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mmmmmm.....Ribs......
> 
> View attachment 535274



You better start sharing


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ughhh, dead AC blower,,,,,,,,,,,,,HOT !!!!


Go sit in Walmart.... its cooler. Maybe you will get an Epiphany.


BBQBOSS said:


> Mmmmmm.....Ribs......
> 
> View attachment 535274



Ok .... where, when, and .... i'll bring the keg


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get more ice for ya


 
I need a fan for my body and the ice to sit on, the labor to replace the leaking coil and bad blower (parts covered under warranty) is painful. I feel like I'm takin it in the patooty...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 17, 2010)

Mornin folks

Hey Quack...The girl in  your avatar has a case of Jaundice. look at her leg versus her upper body. She needs medical attention.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need a fan for my body and the ice to sit on, the labor to replace the leaking coil and bad blower (parts covered under warranty) is painful. I feel like I'm takin it in the patooty...



Dude..... I'm in bed with a fever, sore & scratchy throat, body aches, and a headache. I win!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 17, 2010)

Good Morning my Sweet Tools.....





SF, quit your whining....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Who's startin the new one?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Dude..... I'm in bed with a fever, sore & scratchy throat, body aches, and a headache. I win!


 
Go to the DR. moron!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Who's startin the new one?????


 
I just did..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go to the DR. moron!!!



HEY!!! Where's the love???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> HEY!!! Where's the love???


 
Ask OFH,,,,,,,,


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning my Sweet Tools.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin'... do you have any tequlia??


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ask OFH,,,,,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Mornin'... do you have any tequlia??


 
Not anymore she doesn't...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ask OFH,,,,,,,,







bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Mornin'... do you have any tequlia??



When do I NOT!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not anymore she doesn't...



How was you Tequila Sunrise?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> How was you Tequila Sunrise?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> How was you Tequila Sunrise?



Inspirational.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Perspirational.


 
Fixed it for ya'


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for ya'



That too.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow... this one has been going for a while. Is it a record?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Wow... this one has been going for a while. Is it a record?


----------

